# Lacy's Harvest and Attempt to Make Hash for 1st Time



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_So I had a panic attack the other day and closed all my threads._
_Many of you asked what was going on with me and my grow._

_Here are some pics of the buds I have hanging to dry in the closet upstairs. Its difficult to get all the plants in there plus there are two lines and it is hard to tell from the pics._

_I am going to use about 1/2 of this plus a huge basket of clipping and two male plants(in veg stage) two female plants in flowering stage to make some hash for the first time. _
_This is going to be my very first time so as Bulldog would say; be gentle with me._

_Here's a few pics of what I am going to be using. I will try to make this as detailed as possible but please remember....I totally don't hace a friggin clue what I am doing here_

_Wisj me luck_


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Luck. I'm sure everything will be fine. You seem to have a good grip on things.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_I'm going out today to pick up the supples I need._
_If you don't hear from me again ......._
_just assume I blew the house up_


WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Good Luck. I'm sure everything will be fine. You seem to have a good grip on things.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 11, 2008)

Harvest looks great, what are your plans for the hash method? Im sure everyones given their 2 cents so i'll throw mine in aswell.

Hash Making

Bubbleator B-Quick US Plug - Online Shop

Bubbleator© Homepage

I know the middle one only sells in the uk and you've already decided your method but its good info to have. Good luck to ya

Klunk


----------



## wilt (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha. I followed your grow in your other threads. Loved the plants. I can't wait to see your has. How are you going to make it? What method?


----------



## LemonHerb (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck, I bet you will do fine. But on the bright side if you are making hash with the whole bags and ice thing and then blow up your house you may win the nobel prize for inventing water combustion, replacing oil and saving the world for Al Gore.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Hi there Klunkered. _
_Thanks for the links._
_I am not sure which method I am going to use. I am thinking of trying a bunch of different methods so I know which ones are the best._
_I will start with the most simple method first and go from there._

_Gotta go take the girls for a walk in the rain. They are sitting here Patiently awaiting._

_I'll reply to the other posts later._

_Lacy_

_BTW I am very excited about doing this._


KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Harvest looks great, what are your plans for the hash method? Im sure everyones given their 2 cents so i'll throw mine in aswell.
> 
> Hash Making
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Wow. You did. Lately I have been getting all kinds of people I don't know telling me that they follow my grow journals._
_Gosh I'm so flattered. _
_Thank you._

_Not sure on which method._
_One is using a coffee filter butane and lots of ice. I think I am going to go for the simpliest method first and take it from there._

_Lacy_


wilt said:


> Haha. I followed your grow in your other threads. Loved the plants. I can't wait to see your has. How are you going to make it? What method?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Um. I hope I do fine. I'm sure you guys will know whether I do fine or not._

_Win the nobel prize......haha..._
_Ok then_


LemonHerb said:


> Good luck, I bet you will do fine. But on the bright side if you are making hash with the whole bags and ice thing and then blow up your house you may win the nobel prize for inventing water combustion, replacing oil and saving the world for Al Gore.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 11, 2008)

Good to see you back Lacy,I missed you.


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 11, 2008)

Go Lacy!!!! Excited to hear of your hash making journey. Never has the gumption to do it myself but you may inspire a change of heart. Those buds you harvested are gorgeous!!!!! Nice yield....sweet nail color to boot! Nice pictures!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Aww thank Jimmy_
_I was only gone for a couple of days but I missed you guys also. _
_This place is like home to me now._


jimmyspaz said:


> Good to see you back Lacy,I missed you.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Yes I am very excited about it also flower chick._
_I have ALWAYS wanted to make hash but never knew how._

_Now I have found all kinds of ways to make hash thnaks to all the riu members here._

_The buds are so much nicer than they look. I have 2 kalunas that taste like I am smoking chunks of black hash. I cannot believe my luck._
_I'm in heaven today._

_And yes. I love the nail colour also flower chick. After all I am famale and I gotta have my nails done and my hair_

_The necessities of life.....important stuff_


flowergurl said:


> Go Lacy!!!! Excited to hear of your hash making journey. Never has the gumption to do it myself but you may inspire a change of heart. Those buds you harvested are gorgeous!!!!! Nice yield....sweet nail color to boot! Nice pictures!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 11, 2008)

I wondered if somebody did something nasty to get you so pissed you'd abandon us, I missed your sense of humour..BTW those buds look really nice...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> I wondered if somebody did something nasty to get you so pissed you'd abandon us, I missed your sense of humour..BTW those buds look really nice...


i thought thas wat happened!

i was like oh hell...somebody pissed off lacy and she wen awol!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll be watching what method you use and what your results are going to be. I will be harvesting in 4 weeks or so and wanted to try hash from the trimmings. My link is in my sig. if you wanted to see what i'm dealsing with. Good luck, those look like awfully tasty buds. I'm sure your hash will be potent as hell........


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Thats a yes and no sir answer._
_I have a severe panic disorder and someone did say something to me the other day that totally freaked me out and I went into a panic attack that lasted several hours and closed off all my threads._

_I can become quite the psycho chick at times scary_

_You love my sense of humour???_

_Awww/ Nice. thanks_


jimmyspaz said:


> I wondered if somebody did something nasty to get you so pissed you'd abandon us, I missed your sense of humour..BTW those buds look really nice...


----------



## Little Tommy (Apr 11, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Harvest looks great, what are your plans for the hash method? Im sure everyones given their 2 cents so i'll throw mine in aswell.
> 
> Hash Making
> 
> ...


I came across this at "The Pollinator" website. It didn't say why.

*Bubbleator B-Quick* * 165.00 *AVAILABLE WITH US, UK AND EU plugs

*Due to current circumstances Pollinator Company no longer supports the use of Ice-O-Lators or Bubbleators for the purpose of isolating resin glands.*

The latest invention by Pollinator Company: Collect your first batch of crystals within 10 minutes!

The Bubbleator is the latest development from Mila's Pollinator Company. It has a 350 gram capacity and is geared towards professional intensive use and a rapid turnover.

The system is a complete fully operational setup. The setup is compact and discreet. It is light and can be transported with the built in handles.

It features a drive system that invokes motion of the plant material through non-intrusive means. 

Included accessories:
- kitchen sieve
- thermometer
- pyramid bag 220mc
- cleaner bag 220mc
- crystal catching bag 70mc


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_OMG! Like everyone noticed?_

_Sorry! Crazy chick on board_[wall:
quote=LoudBlunts;725211]i thought thas wat happened!

i was like oh hell...somebody pissed off lacy and she wen awol!!![/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Well exactly. Might as well put the trimmings to good use. _
_I'll check out your journal sometime later thanks._
_Yes they are VERY tasty buds._
_Thanks_


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I'll be watching what method you use and what your results are going to be. I will be harvesting in 4 weeks or so and wanted to try hash from the trimmings. My link is in my sig. if you wanted to see what i'm dealsing with. Good luck, those look like awfully tasty buds. I'm sure your hash will be potent as hell........


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Oh kewl littl tommy._
_I am getting so much help from all of you with this._
_Thanks so very much._
_Wow. You guys are awesome._


Little Tommy said:


> I came across this at "The Pollinator" website. It didn't say why.
> 
> *Bubbleator B-Quick* * 165.00 *AVAILABLE WITH US, UK AND EU plugs
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Hey chiceh._
_Here's some of the pics you asked for._

_I is gonna make some hash and am so excited. _

_Heehee_


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 11, 2008)

have you decided what method you were going to use Lacy?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_No sir. I am looking through several threads and right when I think I know what is going on and what to do I then read soemthing that throws me right off and am back to being confused._

_I have to decide tonight because I am going out tomorrow morning to find all my needed accessories. The first method I use is going to have to be the simpliest one._

_And then depending on how successfully or unsuccessful that is _
_I will then go on to try more advanced techniques. Hopefully._

_Thanks for stopping by_

_lacy_


Juntistik said:


> have you decided what method you were going to use Lacy?


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 11, 2008)

anytime, i am smoking on some bubble hash right now and i must say it is superb.

if you can, try to a clip of jorge cervantes's grow dvd, the first dvd shows him making some bubble hash and it is very helpful. it may be on youtube somewhere


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 11, 2008)

I saw your pissed off post too. I figured you rejected the guy in an off-post IM and he got shitty with you. I would have wanted to put as much space and time between me and him too!

Anyway, looking forward to seeing your hash crop... 


WWW


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Oh you tease_

_j/k ...kinda_

_I would love to see some of those videos but I am on dial up and it takes forever. Maybe it will be worth the wait._
_Yes I have heard that name mentioned several times before so perhaps I will check it out._

_Ummm. Bubble hash. Even the name of it is too cute_

_Thank you kindly
Lacy_




Juntistik said:


> anytime, i am smoking on some bubble hash right now and i must say it is superb.
> 
> if you can, try to a clip of jorge cervantes's grow dvd, the first dvd shows him making some bubble hash and it is very helpful. it may be on youtube somewhere


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Nah. I don;t wanna get into it. I just freaked about a situation and panicked is all._
_I spook easily._

_Even in stores if someone sneaks up behind me I jump and let out a yell _

_Loud noises_

_I'm a wuss_

_I am now looking through some info about it all. _
_I hope this goes well._
_I think I am going to take piocs of the entire process and post 'em._
_If anything it should at least be entertaining_

_Thanks for finding a thread I haven't closed down_




White Widow Woman said:


> I saw your pissed off post too. I figured you rejected the guy in an off-post IM and he got shitty with you. I would have wanted to put as much space and time between me and him too!
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to seeing your hash crop...
> 
> ...


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 11, 2008)

haha, yeah bubble hash is really my favorite variety

and as far as jorge cervantes, everything he says is a++. i highly recommend any of his books or videos, even if you have to buy them.

plus his fake dreadlock wig is HILARIOUS


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Oh yeah yeah. That dude._
_Ok I know who you mean._
_He is funny looking._

_I am not sure if I will get those bubble bags in time._

_How long did it take you to get yours?_
_Did you get them off ebay?_


Juntistik said:


> haha, yeah bubble hash is really my favorite variety
> 
> and as far as jorge cervantes, everything he says is a++. i highly recommend any of his books or videos, even if you have to buy them.
> 
> plus his fake dreadlock wig is HILARIOUS


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Oh awesome. This is perfect. Those utube videos just don't cut it for me here on dial up._

_I am presently making a list of ingredients I need and the list is getting longer_

_I think I want to get one of those bubbleators....lol....bubbleators_


KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Harvest looks great, what are your plans for the hash method? Im sure everyones given their 2 cents so i'll throw mine in aswell.
> 
> Hash Making
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

*So I have read that you can no longer purchase bubbleators but they do have bubbleators B-quick *
*I think I am gonna gove ebay a try and see if I can get one shipped out asap and in the meanwhile I wil try some bender hash just to keep me quiet for a while.*














*Yeah right!!!!!!!! You wish(heeheeee)*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Glad to see things are moving along nicely, the B-quick is better as with the old ones you had to buy your own bags and this one comes with everything you need. Good luck to you, any chance you wanna check out my Widows in my sig. Anyways good growin 

Klunk


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Oh thats good to know._

_Right now I have taken out all the brown leaves as they would have yellowed before drying. I don;t know why. i just didn't want them._

_I am wondering if I should add the thicker pieces to this mx. I have some very thick stalk stems and they are even difficult to cut with scissors._

_What do you think Klunk? anyone?_

_I am making a quick and easy hash method today until my bubbleator comes in.  I love the sound of that. _

_I'll take some pics of what I am doing later on when I am more awake._


KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Glad to see things are moving along nicely, the B-quick is better as with the old ones you had to buy your own bags and this one comes with everything you need. Good luck to you, any chance you wanna check out my Widows in my sig. Anyways good growin
> 
> Klunk


----------



## scias (Apr 12, 2008)

hey lacy, dont know if this was asked already but what is your harvest weight looking like? also, how many plants was that from and what strain? thanks!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_I never know what my weight is because I don't own a scale._
_That hanging in the closet is about 5 plants. 2 kahunas /white widow and pssily northern lights. I got an indoor mix so i really aren;'t sure._

_I am pretty certain that the one I like the best is called kahuna. It tastes like chunks of black hash and no I didn't add them to thhis. _

_My main goal is never final weight ut how nice my bud is._


scias said:


> hey lacy, dont know if this was asked already but what is your harvest weight looking like? also, how many plants was that from and what strain? thanks!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 12, 2008)

I like having scales just so I can answer these questions..But I agree, I'm not aiming at max. weight but quality.. That's why I grow ,so I.ve always got the best weed around...


----------



## scias (Apr 12, 2008)

just curious what other growers are getting in terms of final amount  ive got some pretty monsterous plants coming this time around, and i am trying to figure out specifically whats increasing the growth so well. pics are in my thread, but the real fun is about to begin (flowering pics soon)


----------



## apasunee (Apr 12, 2008)

My thoughts exactly,,,, I take much pride in knowing that I have the best stuff around,, by far.........................................


jimmyspaz said:


> I like having scales just so I can answer these questions..But I agree, I'm not aiming at max. weight but quality.. That's why I grow ,so I.ve always got the best weed around...


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 12, 2008)

If your using the blender method or the Alcohol Method then stems are ok as long as the thickest bits are cut up, however when you get your bubbleator b-quick you'll have to discard the thickest and toughest ones as they could tear the zip bag you put them in. Fixed the pictures on my journal, thanks for taking a looky. Have fun hash makin!

Klunk


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Perfect. I was just gonna ask this. I am now using the blender method and I do have some thicker pieces so this is ok._
_I went out today with hubby and got a blender manual chopper shifter alcohol etc and have chopped some stuff up now. I am going to make some of the blender hash today and wait for my bubble thingy._

_Here is a pic of what it looks like when I out it through the blender. i hope this is fine enough. Thanks klunk. I'd check your jounral but I have hubby practically glued to my side for some reason today. He is like my shadow right now I'll check later on tonight_

_Thanks again. Your comments make a lot of sense to me. _



KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> If your using the blender method or the Alcohol Method then stems are ok as long as the thickest bits are cut up, however when you get your bubbleator b-quick you'll have to discard the thickest and toughest ones as they could tear the zip bag you put them in. Fixed the pictures on my journal, thanks for taking a looky. Have fun hash makin!
> 
> Klunk


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Hi Jimmy. i agree 100%. that is my main goal. period._

_Hubby just saw your post and instantly said you were from out east because of your avatar pic._

_True?_

_Lacy_


jimmyspaz said:


> I like having scales just so I can answer these questions..But I agree, I'm not aiming at max. weight but quality.. That's why I grow ,so I.ve always got the best weed around...


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 12, 2008)

looks like what i use when i make it!? stems and all, cept i use a coffee grinder.. smells great doesnt it!?


----------



## DrWatson (Apr 12, 2008)

usually when i have a panic attack i just get some xanax...it helpsjust for future reference so maybe next time you could get some instead of pulling your threads...nice looking buds by the way...


----------



## wonta (Apr 12, 2008)

Always a good change of pace to see a female putting in work. Great job Lacy


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very good. *

*Oh good lord I laughed so hard when I read this!!!!!*

*Unfortunately I can't take those but 'yes' it sure might have been better than the alternative. Kind of used to it....but never am...if you know what I mean.*

*Thanks *
*lacy*


DrWatson said:


> usually when i have a panic attack i just get some xanax...it helpsjust for future reference so maybe next time you could get some instead of pulling your threads...nice looking buds by the way...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_yes a coffee grinder would work well._

_Good idea._

_Thanks._

_Right now I have a bunch of stuff all blended up. i am gonna chuck some of my stems because they are real thick and not breaking up too easily. _

_I have to run out to the store and get some more alcohol and tonight I am mkaing some bender hash and some alcohol stove top (stuffing) hash_

_There is so much contradictory info out there that I just have to experiment to know the truth.  I just hope I don't ruin a lot of good weed cause I am outting some. good stuff in there also._


hemlockstones said:


> looks like what i use when i make it!? stems and all, cept i use a coffee grinder.. smells great doesnt it!?


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I just hope I don't ruin a lot of good weed cause I am outting some. good stuff in there also._


i dont think you will end up with anything ruined..unless you call a variety of hash with different potencies and textures ruined


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Heehee. Oh thank you. What a perfect answer!!!!!!_
_ gotta give a hug for that reply. Um....varieties of yummy hash._
_Gosh what a novel idea. _
_A different type of hash for each mood. Gosh I am gonna need a lot of different types sooooo better go back to work then.twisted:_

_Thnaks buddy_

_pics coming up soon I hope_


Juntistik said:


> i dont think you will end up with anything ruined..unless you call a variety of hash with different potencies and textures ruined


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed the other day you we're going around closing all your threads.


----------



## chronichaze09 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice Harvest !!


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 12, 2008)

Lacy is that your first grow? Pimp harvest yo!

you're gonna be like wtf when it dries tho hahaha


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Thanks cronick_

_Is this my first grow_

_shhhuddd up!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_No its my 158th grow_





HippieMan said:


> Lacy is that your first grow? Pimp harvest yo!
> 
> you're gonna be like wtf when it dries tho hahaha


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Gosh I get so side tracked here at times I completely forget my question._

_Ok most of the blender hash methods I have read about mention about using a presser. Could someone please elaborate a it on this for me?_
_I'm not sure if they mean a certain device or just use say cheese cloth and clamps?_

_I'm about to start and need to know that before I do._

_Please_


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Most big manufacturers use presses a bit like printng ones as a way of compacting the powdered hash into blocks etc. Easier for smaller loads is simply get some like doctors gloves and just press it in your hands for a while until it hardens and then form a shape. When using the blender method what you'll get out will be a wetish mass of trichromes which is usually easy to then mold with your hands.

Klunk


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Oh perfect klunk. _
_Thank you so very much._
_Oh I am soooo excited about doing this. _
_Another waa hoooooooooooo._

_BTW Klunk. Your plants love marvelous dear!!!!!!!!_


KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Most big manufacturers use presses a bit like printng ones as a way of compacting the powdered hash into blocks etc. Easier for smaller loads is simply get some like doctors gloves and just press it in your hands for a while until it hardens and then form a shape. When using the blender method what you'll get out will be a wetish mass of trichromes which is usually easy to then mold with your hands.
> 
> Klunk


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Much obliged, glad to see your bubbleator is on order and your undertaking the hash making journey.

Klunk


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_Hey hippieman_
_I was just kidding wif ya. Its not my first grow but yes it is very nice weed._


_So I am now making this hash using the blender and ice method until I have more advanced equipment knowledge and experience._

_For now I am keeping it simple 'cause I can manage to **** anything up._

_So it says to grind up the weed and leaves etc. I did not add too many stems as it just turns out to become ropey hemp -like stuff at the top anyway._

_Then I grabbed a handful of this pwered stuff threw it in da blender with ice and water 50/50 and blended for about 2 to 3 minutes._

_Then I poured them into containers and put them in da fridge._


_BUT _


_It sure looks weird.  It looks like green pea soupl or something.I hope I am doing this right_

_Here are some pics. Don't laugh_


----------



## Lacy (Apr 12, 2008)

_So this recipe or method (whatever) that I am following requires coffee filters and a tube ._

_I don't know wether they mean the paper coffee filters OR can I just use my gold coffee filter?????_

_Also a tube. Not very specific. _
_Turkey baster or fishing hose???? _

_Right now those are my only choices._

_I am going to leave the containers in the fridge overnight and see how they settle. This is a lot of fun._
_Thanks_
_Lacy_


----------



## kuntjoose (Apr 12, 2008)

this is the blender method the way i understand it.

fill bender half full of ice. add material. fill the rest with ice then add water to cover. blend throughly. let it sit till all the green plant material floats to the top with the ice. this allows all of the trichomes to sink to the bottom of the blender. then skim off all the green stuff. take the remaining water and pour through a coffe filter to seperate the water from the trichomes.

worked for me. GL


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 12, 2008)

hey lacy those harvested buds were beautiful. after seeing your last outdoor grow and this harvest, i am thinking you must never go dry. damn that would be awesome. i am trying to learn more about this hash thing too.


----------



## cyks (Apr 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _A hash makin' chick_


And this is your first time?
Someone is eager lol


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Yes thats pretty much it._
_i don't have a paper coffee filter._
_i am going to go out today and get some. I left the containers in the fridge for a few hours and just scooped off the plant material now._
_it looks gross. i'm not excited any more _
_i sure how it smokes better than it looks._
_thanks buddy_


kuntjoose said:


> this is the blender method the way i understand it.
> 
> fill bender half full of ice. add material. fill the rest with ice then add water to cover. blend throughly. let it sit till all the green plant material floats to the top with the ice. this allows all of the trichomes to sink to the bottom of the blender. then skim off all the green stuff. take the remaining water and pour through a coffe filter to seperate the water from the trichomes.
> 
> worked for me. GL


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_nah i'm never going dry.  and i just love hash. i can't believe it has taken me this long to try and make some but i am committed to showing you guys whether it is a success or not._
_but i hope it is ccuse i would be one very sad chich it is doesn't_

_thanks for finding me masta_


mastakoosh said:


> hey lacy those harvested buds were beautiful. after seeing your last outdoor grow and this harvest, i am thinking you must never go dry. damn that would be awesome. i am trying to learn more about this hash thing too.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_yes sir._
_i am_


cyks said:


> And this is your first time?
> Someone is eager lol


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

*So I separated the goop in the middle of the night.*
*The in structions say to siphon out the clear top water.*

*What clear top water. *

*All I have is very green murky water. wtf????*

*I am going to take a pic of it this morning. I hope some of you will be able to tell me if I am doing this right or not. I don't want to ruin it*

*Thanks*

*Just gotta have my morning 'wake and bake' puff *
*some tea *
*and I am good to gooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 13, 2008)

YouTube - "Gumby"Bubble Hash Method. Hashish. 

thought u might want to see this.. its way better than the blender method


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Thanks so much for the link. Yes there are better methods out there but until I can get all the materials ; this is going to have to do because I have ben terasing myselfg with the idea of hash all week long and dammit......I is gonna make some_

_I will most certainly be using other more advanced methods later on._
_Besides I am on dial up so those videos take forever for me to view._

_Here are some pics of the process._

_When I let everything settle in the fridge I ended up with three layers of stuff. I skimmed the top stuff off; siphoned out the murky (yuck gag) water. I then poured the water into container #2 and added water to the container with the trichomes. Then I got mason jars; topped them up with very cold water and now they are sitting in the fridge for about an hour._

_Here are some pics. _


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 13, 2008)

yummm.. green froth.. that first pic looks like it would be great with some hot sauce and ham


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 13, 2008)

Got a nice little ball of hash off my fingers yesterday.Yummy... Yeah, I was trimming...


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 13, 2008)

from the pics looks like you got some trichrome separation which is good.. keep it up.


----------



## girlyhits (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Lacy - I haven't been on much lately so I missed your exit and return but I'm glad your back . I have tried a lot of different stuff with my first harvest. Did the bubble blender hash like your doing.... The pics look right. Mine also looked like a weed slushy straight out of the blender. The worst part I found about this method is the draining through the coffee filters. It takes a LONG FUCKING TIME! A handy hint I found was to use the coffee maker. I set up the filter in my coffee maker and poured the hash water into the coffee filter set up over the caraffe so the water drains down into it and the Trics are left in the coffee filter. It took at least 4 hours for the water to slowly drip down through all the trics. When there is just a little water left you can go ahead and start squeezing the water out of the filter, just be careful not to rip it. 

Now after all that.... I have to go back to the other methods. I also tried the isoperal alchol method and honestly I like it better. Just for ease of preperation. The butane method I tried with a DIY set-up. That was pretty hard and I got the impression I left a lot of thc in the bottle. If you had a real butane extractor it probably would be better. The force it takes to keep the butane down in the bottle is a lot for female hands I can tell you that.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_I have to admit that I am terrible for having that sticky stuff on my fingers. I know it is very potent stuff and gives an incredible high but I get annoyed with it then that I scrub it off my fingers every time._
_I can't stand that feeling. _

_What a complete waste huh?_

_Glad you got yourself a nice yummy chunk. Good for you._


jimmyspaz said:


> Got a nice little ball of hash off my fingers yesterday.Yummy... Yeah, I was trimming...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Oh thanks buddy. Some votes of confidence is a good thing right now as this is my ver first time._

_I have an even better pic of the separation but hubby has the camera and is yakking outside with da neighbour._

_Now there are nore layers. There is a layer of white trchomes that you can see sitting at the top of the bottom layer then there is the top layer with lots of bubbles and other layers below that but not nearly as apparent. _

_Even my hubby is getting involved in this. he finds it very fascinating and is constantly opening up the fridge door saying "babe...check it out now." The only time he is even interested in my hobby is when I am harvesting but this is a big interest. H even helped my shake up the jars._

_Right now we are going to take the dogs for a walk and I am getting some coffeee filters and some alcohol to try the stove top method._
_This is soooo much fun. I haven't had this much fun in an entire week_

_Thats for stopping by._

_Lacy_


BlazedUpPanda said:


> from the pics looks like you got some trichrome separation which is good.. keep it up.


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry for the hijack but wait for it lacy.


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 13, 2008)

she had 6.
1 didnt make it.


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 13, 2008)

[/attach]


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 13, 2008)

congratz on the pupz.... hope the rest pull through...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

*OMG Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Thats awesome. They are so cute and adorable.*
*You said you would post pics for me. Oh thank you so much.*

*Thank you so much. You can hijack my threads any time. if fact any of you can. I don't have a problem with it at all.*

*I missed you crazy. Its good to see you back and I'm glad you brought friends.*

*Lacy..*
*Back later *
*being beckoned now*


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 13, 2008)

CrazyMetal, they are so adorale. I want to mate my yellow lab and get a couple of puppies from the litter...


WWW

Rep Love Rules!!! - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/56625-whats-rep-points-do-i.html

Have you checked your trichomes today... RadioShack.com

New here?... This is a great place to start!!! - https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/937-how-grow-marijuana.html


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Lacy, nice harvest. I love your yorkie in your avatar, here's mine. Grats also on the litter crazy, those are cuties.


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

hi Lacy - glad to see you gave making hash a try. i wear surgical gloves to avoid the overly sticky and dirty fingers. how did it turn out?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Yo girly. Chicks rule._

_This is the info I needed right here. I have had the jars in the fridge all day long as it was WAY to nice a day to pass up making hash._

_But yes that is the issue hubby and I are discussing is how to strain it properly. I have so much sandy silt - like stuff at the bottom. I have a feeling it is going to turn out good. _

_I did cut up my leaves and buds very fine first and hopefully this will either help or slow down the process. Yes I can see that part taking forever but it is Sunday evening and I will just watch a good movie while doing it._

_Its good to see you again girly. I was beginning to wonder what happened to you also. There are a lot of new females here now._
_ Thanks for the heads up_

_Lacy_



girlyhits said:


> Hey Lacy - I haven't been on much lately so I missed your exit and return but I'm glad your back . I have tried a lot of different stuff with my first harvest. Did the bubble blender hash like your doing.... The pics look right. Mine also looked like a weed slushy straight out of the blender. The worst part I found about this method is the draining through the coffee filters. It takes a LONG FUCKING TIME! A handy hint I found was to use the coffee maker. I set up the filter in my coffee maker and poured the hash water into the coffee filter set up over the caraffe so the water drains down into it and the Trics are left in the coffee filter. It took at least 4 hours for the water to slowly drip down through all the trics. When there is just a little water left you can go ahead and start squeezing the water out of the filter, just be careful not to rip it.
> 
> Now after all that.... I have to go back to the other methods. I also tried the isoperal alchol method and honestly I like it better. Just for ease of preperation. The butane method I tried with a DIY set-up. That was pretty hard and I got the impression I left a lot of thc in the bottle. If you had a real butane extractor it probably would be better. The force it takes to keep the butane down in the bottle is a lot for female hands I can tell you that.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Thanks Woldo._

_Your little one is adorable also._
_That pic was taken when she was just a pup. She is just over a year now. Here she was today going for her car ride._
_She likes to drive._

_How old is yours??? How much does he/she weigh???_

_The only complaint I have about mine is that she is just so yappy. Sometimes she doesn't shudd up. _

_Kind of like me at times._

_Thanks for stopping by and showing pics. They are just adorable. don't you just love the overly exaggerated ears.?????_


WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Hey Lacy, nice harvest. I love your yorkie in your avatar, here's mine. Grats also on the litter crazy, those are cuties.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Yes thanks. I have plenty of them and I will use them while making this but don't use them for trimming my weed and I should._


_Here are some more pics._

_The jars in the fridge and how much silt I have so far._

_I have about a 1/4 mason jar full._

_I am now going to pour this through the paper filter._

_Girly Hits is right in that although it says quick and easy...there is nothing quick about this method. Its as slow as ever. IU decided not to use the paper filters but just to keep filtering it over and over again with a gold coffee filter. It worked fine. That other way would have taken me forever._

_Today I went out to the dollar store and stocked up on the right alcohol. bought 6 bottles of it so tomorrow I will try that method._

_Just don't tell my hubby because I'm not suppose to. He threatened to hide my weed. _


_Here are some pics of the process so far._

_What a glorious day it was today. PERFECT!!!!! Had a bon fire and all._

_Thanks for stopping by email. Always nice to see you._

_Lacy_


email468 said:


> hi Lacy - glad to see you gave making hash a try. i wear surgical gloves to avoid the overly sticky and dirty fingers. how did it turn out?


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks - what happened to the bubble bags? couldn't wait huh?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Oh I am gonna do the bubble bag thing BUT no I can't wait. I am ordering a Bubbleator B Quick and it comes with bubble bags. I love that word._

_I have soooo much bud material that I am going to have a NICE selection of goodies which is what I want. _

_Plus if I don't experiment I am never going to know what works and what doesn't._

_What I am a bit confused about now is whether to strain this sandy silt one more time into the paper filter OR should I just scoop out the sany silt rinse out the jar with cold water and then filter through the remaining water?????_

_Does anybody know the answer to this???_

_Then I apparently add this sady silt matter to the remaining matter and squeeze the excess water out. I was going to use some silks I have to wrap it up and then use some pieces of wood with some claps to hold it together to dry._

_I am not sure how long I let it dry for. I should read through the directions again._

_Thanks again email and 'yes' I'm not the most patient woman_

_I am having a lot of fun though. Very interesting experiment._

_lacy_


email468 said:


> thanks - what happened to the bubble bags? couldn't wait huh?


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

that's cool and you know i was just teasing a bit. one thing - use only the trich covered leaves and popcorn buds in the bubble bags -- otherwise the taste is off. And when you mix it up be careful not to push any undesirable material through the screen.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Yes I know you were teasing. I don't mind it from you._

_Yes when I get the bubbleator I am going to use only top quality bud material not only because I have read that otherwise it can ruin or break the bags but because I want some hash that is just wicked bad _

_I am going to have some delicious treats. you'll see. I will post pics of it all. _
_Ummmmm_

_Thanks again._
_Gonna go work now._


email468 said:


> that's cool and you know i was just teasing a bit. one thing - use only the trich covered leaves and popcorn buds in the bubble bags -- otherwise the taste is off. And when you mix it up be careful not to push any undesirable material through the screen.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

*So I did it well and then went and screwed it all up so had to do the entire process over again. I'll chuck that up to live and learn.*

*Today I am going to start my other method with the alcohol and see what the difference is.*

*I have plenty of bud to save for when my bubbleator comes in. *

*I have to agree with you 100% on this girly chick. I read and re-read and the filtering technique and debated whether to use the paper filters or just the gold coffee filter. Hubby suggested I get the paper coffee filters but as soon as I started that method it just sucked bigtime. THAT is sooo s-l-o-w*
*I just don't have that kind of patience either. Thanks fo your feedback girly. It was very relevant to where I was at in regards to this method. *
*Rep you for sure. *

*Lacy*


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad to see everything turned out well, are we gonna see pics on the finished product? Also a small word of advice for the alcohol method if you have a ventilator hood over your stove turn it on when you boil the alcohol if not its not the end of the world but be careful not to spark up as fumes will fill up the room your in and possibly the house depending on open doors etc. Good luck

Klunk


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Final pics of product. Yes sir. Absolutely. Then I can show people what not to do. As far as the fan...yes I have one and would have definitely tunred it on._


_I never did toke upstairs but now I am getting the boot outside anyway. Hubby's rules. But to be fair he doesn't smoke and is very tolerant of my habit. He lets me smoke indoors in the cold weather. _

_But then again if he knew I was doing this today he would not be happy._

_I'm gonna get the 'LUUUU CCYYYY" when he gets home tonight. _




KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Glad to see everything turned out well, are we gonna see pics on the finished product? Also a small word of advice for the alcohol method if you have a ventilator hood over your stove turn it on when you boil the alcohol if not its not the end of the world but be careful not to spark up as fumes will fill up the room your in and possibly the house depending on open doors etc. Good luck
> 
> Klunk


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 14, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Glad to see everything turned out well, are we gonna see pics on the finished product? Also a small word of advice for the alcohol method if you have a ventilator hood over your stove turn it on when you boil the alcohol if not its not the end of the world but be careful not to spark up as fumes will fill up the room your in and possibly the house depending on open doors etc. Good luck
> 
> Klunk


Yes Lacy vent the room real well!!! A freind of mine blew up his kitchen this winter with iso fumes, took off all exposed skin (hands and face) Had to replace the entire kitchen, and get grafts! Please be careful!!!


----------



## bongspit (Apr 14, 2008)

*what's up hash lady??*


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Apr 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Thanks Woldo._
> 
> _Your little one is adorable also._
> _That pic was taken when she was just a pup. She is just over a year now. Here she was today going for her car ride._
> ...


Heh mine's a little yapper too. Just stares at me and barks all the time when he wants attention. He's only 6 months now, and when I was growing he loved my plants and would always be licking the resin off my fingers when I would handle the buds. The only thing I don't like about having a yorkie is maintaining their hair...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_OMG Noooo _
_Ok thats it. i'm not doing the stove top method._
_Dats scary_


jimmyspaz said:


> Yes Lacy vent the room real well!!! A freind of mine blew up his kitchen this winter with iso fumes, took off all exposed skin (hands and face) Had to replace the entire kitchen, and get grafts! Please be careful!!!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Well well mr. Bongspit._

_'Bout time you found me._

_And thank you _
_I is a hash lady today and am a VERY happy hash lady at that._

_"cause its springtime and I have good bud and now some hash a bakin' in the warm sunshine. _


_ummmm. _


bongspit said:


> *what's up hash lady??*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _OMG Noooo _
> _Ok thats it. i'm not doing the stove top method._
> _Dats scary_


 No he had the iso in a pot on the other side of the kichen and turned on the stove.. BOOM!!! It was nasty..


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Apr 14, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Yes Lacy vent the room real well!!! A freind of mine blew up his kitchen this winter with iso fumes, took off all exposed skin (hands and face) Had to replace the entire kitchen, and get grafts! Please be careful!!!


Ouch, I've got a batch of iso drying right now... I was too scared to use the stove, so I'm letting it air dry and trying to vent it. Still freaks me out that if I light a joint, I could blow my face off.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 14, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Ouch, I've got a batch of iso drying right now... I was too scared to use the stove, so I'm letting it air dry and trying to vent it. Still freaks me out that if I light a joint, I could blow my face off.


Read my last post!! This is no joke!!
Do not light that spliff..


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Apr 14, 2008)

No way, I wouldn't light up anywhere near that room. I'm even afraid to flip a light switch in that room.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Oh goodness. I know what you mean about the hair. Thats why I keep my gurl in a short tom boy look. The maintenance is just too much for me. I mean I love my dalls and all but when I am spending more time on her fur than my own fur then something's just WRONG_

_Another thing that we have found is that she gets a lot of tear yucky stuff in her eyes but one in particular. I've heard that you can buy some stuff called angel eyes but I am yet to find it anywhere. i should order it online. You add it to their water and it is an all natural supplement. I have a friend who uses it on her schnoodle all the time._
_We have a schnoodle also._



_Si last night and this morning I did the ENTIRE process all over again and here are the pics. I had a few of these containers full of this stuff which is very sandy and smells delish. I squeezed out all the excess water that i could in my hands and then wrapped them in 100& cotton and then put the packages in between to pices of solid maple wood added some clamps and they are now drying out on the back deck as I type. _

_So how long do you think I will have to wait?????_

_Does anybody know Not that I am impatient or anything_




WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Heh mine's a little yapper too. Just stares at me and barks all the time when he wants attention. He's only 6 months now, and when I was growing he loved my plants and would always be licking the resin off my fingers when I would handle the buds. The only thing I don't like about having a yorkie is maintaining their hair...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_I never smoke upstairs in the house and now I always go outside so if it is only a flame issue then I am safe. I hope._


WoldofWeedcraft said:


> No way, I wouldn't light up anywhere near that room. I'm even afraid to flip a light switch in that room.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 14, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I never smoke upstairs in the house and now I always go outside so if it is only a flame issue then I am safe. I hope._


 Well it seems like a gas stove wasn't a good idea...Boom!!!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Oh doh. _
_Like I'm NOT stupid. _
_Come on now_
_Give me tad bit of hope here people. _
_Its not like its rocket science of anything. i mean other people have done it successfully._

_You is trying to spook me_

_But I'm gonna do it anyway. I laugh in the face of danger bwaaaaaaa_





_as long it doesn't involve peopleroll:_


jimmyspaz said:


> Well it seems like a gas stove wasn't a good idea...Boom!!!


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 14, 2008)

hahahaha.... people do do it all the time, you jus need a good extractor... from a safety point of view though i reccomend using an electric hob rather than an open flame as it is slightly explosive  even then cos of the sparks caused by the thermostat u should use an extractor.. 

good luck with the current hash making though.. it looked real good as those pics... depends on how wet it was and its surface area how long it will take to dry... so you dont want to unwrap as soon as it feels dry to the touch you gotta wait a bit longer.. hope it all works out...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_thanks blazed. I just took a boo and it looks like green hash. There are some tiny little pieces in it still but it was hard scooping that stuff off the top before it started falling to the sedement below._

_I have some little bricks. This is fun._


BlazedUpPanda said:


> hahahaha.... people do do it all the time, you jus need a good extractor... from a safety point of view though i reccomend using an electric hob rather than an open flame as it is slightly explosive  even then cos of the sparks caused by the thermostat u should use an extractor..
> 
> good luck with the current hash making though.. it looked real good as those pics... depends on how wet it was and its surface area how long it will take to dry... so you dont want to unwrap as soon as it feels dry to the touch you gotta wait a bit longer.. hope it all works out...


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah he's a good kid that panda, currently i'm teaching him how to grow. He looks up to me really like a father, anyways Lacy good news on the hash hope it burn's smooth, any more news on your B-Quick?

Klunk


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2008)

Got to watch out or pop goes the pothead... I'm just waiting for canna-seur to take the train to my place to try his home made heebs...can't wait YUMMMMMMY


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 14, 2008)

cant wait to see the finished product lacy bud.


----------



## apasunee (Apr 14, 2008)

Hope the final results are you have hoped for,,,,,,and we hoped for,,,GL.......................................................................


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Hee! Pop goes the pothead. _

_Watching oprah_[quote=Twistyman;735404]Got to watch out or pop goes the pothead... I'm just waiting for canna-seur to take the train to my place to try his home made heebs...can't wait YUMMMMMMY[/quote]


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 14, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Yeah he's a good kid that panda, currently i'm teaching him how to grow. He looks up to me really like a father, anyways Lacy good news on the hash hope it burn's smooth, any more news on your B-Quick?
> 
> Klunk


oh that klunk... thinks hes witty. ha... ill put an end to this feud by reminding him of the monetary situation... ill leave it at that... 

anyway green hash eyyy? sounds... interesting    i hope it smokes good... wud love to see a pic of a brick (lol was unintentional)???


----------



## cyks (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't understand what happened... did you filter the green stuff or finally skip that and clamp it?

You should consider a dry method of hash making.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Thanks masta blaze klunk and the rest of you._

_Yes I made a few mistakes. _

_One of the biggest mistakes is leaving the mason jars too long in the fridge. It says to leave a least 30 minutes and that just wasn't enough but I left it so long that part of the sediment that was supposed to stay at the top floated back down to the bottom. Its the ice and friction that separates the two but if you don't take advantage of it right away then the process is lost._

_Its not the best but it is a learning experience and I have no regrets. You can see little tiny pieces of stuff that i would have rather not had but oh well._

_ Its still out on the deck. i hope I remember to bring it in because we still get heavy frost here in the mornings._

_Thanks for stopping by._

_Lacy_


cyks said:


> I don't understand what happened... did you filter the green stuff or finally skip that and clamp it?
> 
> You should consider a dry method of hash making.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 14, 2008)

just stoping in so I dont need to find this thread again


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Thanks tck._


tckfui said:


> just stoping in so I dont need to find this thread again


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

If it helps I have made some great hash if I do say so myself. I dont want to come off as a know it all and I know of a few ways to make it but heres how I do It.

1. Fresh weed works best as you dont get as much leafy material in the final product. If its dry (i save all the shake at the bottom of my bags to make hash with) remove all stem seed ect.

2. Place weed in freezer for 10-15 min. It

3. Get a big glass bowl or a two gallon bucket. Fill it half way with water and CRUSHED ice. The crushed ice just works better for this.

4. Remove weed from freezer dump it in the bucket with the water and ice.

5. If you use a spoon, mix it till your arm is going to fall off then do it 5 more min. I just use a hand mixer and mix it for 15 min.

6. Use a slotted spoon to remove the bulk of the weed.

7. Stir up the remainder and pour it through a colander into a glass pitcher to get the rest of the leafy crap out.

8. Put pitcher in fridge to rest. I have done this for hours and with all the leaf out from steps 6&7 dont get much trash in the hash.

9. Slowly pour most of the water out watching the resin to see when it gets to the edge of the pitcher so you dont pour it down the sink.

10. Pour the rest of the mix through a coffee filter. You may need to add a touch of water to the pitcher and swish it around to get all the glands in the filter. Let drain

11. Scrape the glands off the filter and spread them on some cardboard to dry.

12. After its dry you can press it how you like I have a small hand press like you see in the mags. I had a guy at the local machine shop make it.or just sprinkle some on a bowl and enjoy.


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

doctorD said:


> If it helps I have made some great hash if I do say so myself. I dont want to come off as a know it all and I know of a few ways to make it but heres how I do It.
> 
> 1. Fresh weed works best as you dont get as much leafy material in the final product. If its dry (i save all the shake at the bottom of my bags to make hash with) remove all stem seed ect.
> 
> ...


Great post! thanks for sharing


----------



## doctorD (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks im all about the love


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 15, 2008)

wow, your first harvest makes my first harvest look like crap! And I thought I did good...


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Lacy,,,I'm doing the same as you  Got some buds set aside for hash making.

I have made hash a couple of time before using this method....

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/24833-cheap-easy-hash-technique-5.html

Don't know if you've seen it, but it is a very easy way of collecting pollen/kief to make your own hash. You can literally turn things round from trim/bud to hash in an hour or two....I was surprised how much pollen I collected from just trim, I've never tried this method with bud before. I guess it would work just as well, but you would collect a shit load more pollen.....nice! 

I'm going larger scale this time and have just ordered some bubble bags to make my own bubble hash, I'm hoping the post man will bring them today actually. I was looking at the bubbleator as well, but decided on just the bubble bags (7 bag system) in the end as it goes down to a lower micron final bag (25 micron), so you collect more of the good stuff. With the bubbleator bags, this finest of pollen would just be washed away! 

Good luck with your hash making. I look forward to seeing your final products.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Guys guys. Thiis is NOT my first harvest. I ahve been growing for years and years. It was ONLY my first time making hash._

_So don't bash yourself homeboy_


hom36rown said:


> wow, your first harvest makes my first harvest look like crap! And I thought I did good...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 15, 2008)

oh i see now, I was going to say you must be a prodigy or something


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Its confirmed for me. I am getting a bubbleator. Everyone and their dogs are telling me about them_
_I am now going to try the stove top method cause that quick and easy hash method totally sucked for me._
_There was nothing quick or nothing easy about it and my hash takes like shit. _

_I;m being a total spoiled sport now_

_That keif stuff just drives me insane with its stickinesss but has the most amazing high I usually end up washing all that keif off my hands. _

_Thanks for the contribution snow._
_Most apprciated._

_Lacy_


SnowWhite said:


> Hey Lacy,,,I'm doing the same as you  Got some buds set aside for hash making.
> 
> I have made hash a couple of time before using this method....
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Yes doctor. this is awesome. I missed it somehow._
_Very cearly written_[
Rep for you

quote=doctorD;737431]If it helps I have made some great hash if I do say so myself. I dont want to come off as a know it all and I know of a few ways to make it but heres how I do It.

1. Fresh weed works best as you dont get as much leafy material in the final product. If its dry (i save all the shake at the bottom of my bags to make hash with) remove all stem seed ect.

2. Place weed in freezer for 10-15 min. It

3. Get a big glass bowl or a two gallon bucket. Fill it half way with water and CRUSHED ice. The crushed ice just works better for this.

4. Remove weed from freezer dump it in the bucket with the water and ice.

5. If you use a spoon, mix it till your arm is going to fall off then do it 5 more min. I just use a hand mixer and mix it for 15 min.

6. Use a slotted spoon to remove the bulk of the weed.

7. Stir up the remainder and pour it through a colander into a glass pitcher to get the rest of the leafy crap out.

8. Put pitcher in fridge to rest. I have done this for hours and with all the leaf out from steps 6&7 dont get much trash in the hash.

9. Slowly pour most of the water out watching the resin to see when it gets to the edge of the pitcher so you dont pour it down the sink.

10. Pour the rest of the mix through a coffee filter. You may need to add a touch of water to the pitcher and swish it around to get all the glands in the filter. Let drain

11. Scrape the glands off the filter and spread them on some cardboard to dry.

12. After its dry you can press it how you like I have a small hand press like you see in the mags. I had a guy at the local machine shop make it.or just sprinkle some on a bowl and enjoy.[/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Well I am that also but its still not my first time._


hom36rown said:


> oh i see now, I was going to say you must be a prodigy or something


----------



## bongspit (Apr 15, 2008)

*lacy's green thumb is world famous...*


----------



## Doalude (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Lacy!! 
Love your last grow journal are you going to be doing another one????


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 15, 2008)

Had a visit from CannaSeur yesterday. He brought over this keif collecter/ pot grinder. Me being old as a dinasaur had never seen the such. (I live a sheltered life) We smoked a couple of J's then pressed the pollen and did hot knives, holy shit ! Hadn't done hot knives in 25+ yrs. Just like I remembered, ZOOM... Going to lay down now...


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

sounds like a pleasant way to spend an evening!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Oh Bong....._
_Silly man_


bongspit said:


> *lacy's green thumb is world famous...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_Thanks._

_I'm not sure yet. i haven't decided._


Doalude said:


> Hi Lacy!!
> Love your last grow journal are you going to be doing another one????


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_OMG buddy. I haven't done hot knives in years either but if a friend offered to come over and extra silly with me......I wouldn't have passed it up either. Sure brings back memories for me also._


Twistyman said:


> Had a visit from CannaSeur yesterday. He brought over this keif collecter/ pot grinder. Me being old as a dinasaur had never seen the such. (I live a sheltered life) We smoked a couple of J's then pressed the pollen and did hot knives, holy shit ! Hadn't done hot knives in 25+ yrs. Just like I remembered, ZOOM... Going to lay down now...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 15, 2008)

_TRied to follow your instructions on doing the link thingy but I just don't get it. _


email468 said:


> sounds like a pleasant way to spend an evening!


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 16, 2008)

hot knives?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 16, 2008)

hot knives ....


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 16, 2008)

ha reminds me of doing hot knives in my dorm in college off a camping stove hahahahah
any more updates lady lacy?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Oh drool _
_You tease_
_My hash sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_But go ahead_
_Rub it in_

_Gonna make a big draw from my house to yours_






fdd2blk said:


> hot knives .... View attachment 102877


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Updates????_
_Well I was going to post pics of the end result but I did so bad that I am embarrassed to._
_So yesterday I was going to try a different method but some of the members here scared me  and said to be careful or I might blow myself up_

_So I was scared and decided to wait. I am going to do it when hubby is home. When hubby came home last night and I told him what I was going to do he said "well you say thanks Jimmy for me" _

_Thanks Jimmy. _

_I want some hash_
_and this spring weather is like hash weather....................._

_any excsue for hash will do _


_Later guys_


hemlockstones said:


> ha reminds me of doing hot knives in my dorm in college off a camping stove hahahahah
> any more updates lady lacy?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 16, 2008)

Well,Lacy I didn't like seeing what happened to my buddy,and don't want to see it happen to you. I was at his house a couple of days after the explosion, and it was bad. Scared me enuff that I'm never doing that method again, either.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Updates????_
> _Well I was going to post pics of the end result but I did so bad that I am embarrassed to._
> _So yesterday I was going to try a different method but some of the members here scared me  and said to be careful or I might blow myself up_
> 
> ...


*well...ms. lacypoo bud...you probably should not play with fire...did you ever get your mm card???*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 16, 2008)

dude, don't do the iso wash. it's nasty. i let this bowl dry for over 3 weeks and it still had pockets of iso in it.  i threw it all away. didn't even try to smoke it. just the thought. sorry, it just scares me.  .....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 16, 2008)

That's what was happening at buddies, the bowl was evaporating on the counter. The fumes reached explosive levels and when the stove clicked on KABOOM!!!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 16, 2008)

hash oil in a well vented area won't do shit. Just don't blaze until you air out completly


----------



## cyks (Apr 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, don't do the iso wash. it's nasty. i let this bowl dry for over 3 weeks and it still had pockets of iso in it.  i threw it all away. didn't even try to smoke it. just the thought. sorry, it just scares me.  .....


I saw someone with that problem, but they solved it by placing the bowl over a hot surface. The ISO evaporated MUCH faster that way.


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 16, 2008)

well.. lacy.. if i might give a suggestion... why dont u just try the gumby method until u get your bubble bags? its basically the same thing as making bubble hash, just without the bags.. i sent u a link but u wont look at it because u said u got dial up... so ill just summarize it for u... here....


----------------
The Gumby Method..


fill a 5 gal bucket (or several if u have lots of trim) with water, ice and trim...
agitate for 15 - 20 minutes with a power drill w/paint mixer







after the 20 mins, you screen out the spent shwag from the bucket..
we want to get it really clean.. 
remove any ice chunks, keep them for you next ice wash bucket..
make sure to reallly squeeze out the water from the shwag and to remove all 
leaf matter from the water. the water should have a brown color too it.. this is good..






"The Screening"
when shwag has been totally cleaned from the wash bucket, u place screen on 
top of clean empty bucket and carefully pour wash bucket contents
thru screen into clean bucket.. thus creating the "gumbo" bucket.






Letting gravity do its thing... 
ok now let it sit for 4 hours.. during this step do not move or 
touch the buckets... we want the water to be still and motionless
for the entire 4 hours. 

now that the buckets have sat for 4 hours, take a 6 or 7 foot plastic
hose and use this as a syphon to drain off the water in the buckets.. 
during the last 4 hours millions and millions of resin heads have gradually
settled to the bottom of our gumbo buckets.. we are now ready to extract
the resin..

when syphoning do not go too deep.. as you are nearing the bottom of the 
bucket u will begin to see the bottom of the pail, it will be covered in
a layer of resin glands. you do not need to syphon off all the water that
is above the resin layer.. instead leave a 1/2 inch of water above the 
resin layer.. we do not want our syphon hose to get too close to our precious resin..
leaving a half inch or even a full inch is fine at this pont...
if you wish u may use a turkey baster to aid in getting the water
to the desired 1/2 inch above resin layer depth...






JARRING..
nextm give the gumbo bucket a good swirl to once again suspend the
settled resin heads in the 1/2 inch of water so they will pour out nicely.
Once you have poured all of the buckets contents into the jar, leave the jar
sit "undisturbed" for 2 hours.do not move or toucch. u can really start to
see the trichrome heads starting to settle now!..












after 2 hours of settling, use a 3 foot piece of aquarium tubing to syphon
out the water once again... u want to get really close to the resin this time..
take out as much water as u can without sucking out any resin.






next take a spoon or a turkey baster to remove the resin and place into a bowl
lined with doubled up wax paper


ok.. now u want to dry it out.. i use a heating pad, a lightbulb, and a couple of
fans to speed up the drying process.. keep monitoring your drying resin water
if u find there is a bit too much water
and want to help speed it up, u can use the towels to "wick" up excess water
and it wont mess with the resin.. the drying process will take several hours






here is a still wet nugget that will take a couple more hours to dry before i 
start to hand roll until sticky black.





when the resin is about 75% dry you can remove from the wax paper
and shape into a ball.. 







continue heating and working the ball till
perfection occurs... this ball weighs in at 54 grams and bubbles like crazy







from 750 grams of trim... using the GUMBY METHOD.. 15% resin volume was extracted
for a total of 112 grams of gumby bubble hash... 












-----

ok it took me alot longer to put that together than i anticipated.. lol. i hope it helps!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Oh cool. I did a multi quote for the first time.  I never knew how to do that before._

_Yes thanks Jimmy. Pkus I am a disaster waiting to happen._


jimmyspaz said:


> Well,Lacy I didn't like seeing what happened to my buddy,and don't want to see it happen to you. I was at his house a couple of days after the explosion, and it was bad. Scared me enuff that I'm never doing that method again, either.





bongspit said:


> *well...ms. lacypoo bud...you probably should not play with fire...did you ever get your mm card???*


_I probably shouldn't play with fire.  Yeah. I think you've tried to tell me this before. _
_No sir Bong I have no received my mm card and I dn't wanna talk about it._

_Nice to see your plants looking so healthy. They are reall liking that new set you have._


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Cool. I love this multi quote thing. Ok you've all convinced me its a bad idea._


fdd2blk said:


> dude, don't do the iso wash. it's nasty. i let this bowl dry for over 3 weeks and it still had pockets of iso in it.  i threw it all away. didn't even try to smoke it. just the thought. sorry, it just scares me.  .....
> 
> View attachment 102958 View attachment 102959





jimmyspaz said:


> That's what was happening at buddies, the bowl was evaporating on the counter. The fumes reached explosive levels and when the stove clicked on KABOOM!!!


_Don't wanna blow myself or our house down._

_Love hash oil but not THAT much....scawy stuff_



iBLaZe4tozErO said:


> hash oil in a well vented area won't do shit. Just don't blaze until you air out completly





cyks said:


> I saw someone with that problem, but they solved it by placing the bowl over a hot surface. The ISO evaporated MUCH faster that way.


_I am going to wait for my bubbleator thingy. It sounds better and safer. Too things I can appreciate._

_Thanks again guys. I do appreciate the help._


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Oh thank you so much. Rep points for sure._

_My methods looked just like this in the final results. I have the liquid stuff in mason jars and thats exactly how it looked._

_For some reason I have all the sh*tty stuff in chunks but still have that silty sandy stuff in the fridge. _

_I knew I did something wrong_

_Maybe I will try it over again. No sense in throwing all those trichomes away._

_I don't know what I'm doing._
_Maybe I should take pics of what I have done and what is left and perhaps someone will know what I am doing wrong.  Maybe_
_Thats a nice detailed explanation thanks so much. _


dertmagert said:


> well.. lacy.. if i might give a suggestion... why dont u just try the gumby method until u get your bubble bags? its basically the same thing as making bubble hash, just without the bags.. i sent u a link but u wont look at it because u said u got dial up... so ill just summarize it for u... here....
> 
> 
> ----------------
> ...


----------



## bongspit (Apr 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh cool. I did a multi quote for the first time.  I never knew how to do that before._
> 
> _Yes thanks Jimmy. Pkus I am a disaster waiting to happen._
> 
> ...


*ok...In california you can buy hash w/mm card and I was wondering if you could buy hash in canada w/ mm card...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Yes sir. And have it mailed Canada post to my house _

_no mm card_


bongspit said:


> *ok...In california you can buy hash w/mm card and I was wondering if you could buy hash in canada w/ mm card...*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yes sir. And have it mailed Canada post to my house _
> 
> _no mm card_


*sorry...that would be so cool...I could not trust my postman....*


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2008)

The gumbymethod looks like the way I do it. Try my method it really works great and you wont kill yourself.


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 16, 2008)

doctorD said:


> The gumbymethod looks like the way I do it. Try my method it really works great and you wont kill yourself.


yeah i was reading what u wrote and it is pretty much the same thing...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Um... I can trust my post woman_


bongspit said:


> *sorry...that would be so cool...I could not trust my postman....*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_YES! I'm fond of the not killing myself idea._


doctorD said:


> The gumbymethod looks like the way I do it. Try my method it really works great and you wont kill yourself.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_I forgot the multi quote thing._

_Yes I think they are basically the same principle AND I now know what I did wrong._

_First of all I cut my weed up too fine._
_Then I let the contents sit for too long and the fine particles settles to the bottom and instead of me scooping up the good stuff I scooped up all the crap. DOH!!!!_

_BUT the good thing is I wasn't stupid enough to throw the other stuff out. I still have it.  I wonder if it has an expirary date Ha!_
_I'll do it tomorrow. It was far too nice a day to pass up. _

_Thanks again_


dertmagert said:


> yeah i was reading what u wrote and it is pretty much the same thing...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2008)

Im new round these parts and my bad if im outta place but coudlnt you just use some kinda 4 stage grinder to seperate it assuming you could find one big enough for your purpose? i use one on my dried stash and its awesome...never used one for trimmings and stuff....like i said im new so my bad if i missed something please dont be to brutal.....


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 16, 2008)

hey lacy looks like something worth trying, love the pics!!!! Hope it all works out a little better when you try it again but at least you tries and you will only get better and learn from your mistakes. 
I think you did a great job for a first attempt! Also love seeing all of your spring flowers, hope you are having great weather!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Me be brutal.  NEVER!!! _

_Ok maybe I am sometimes  but I don't mind anyone posting anything (within reason) on any of my threads so please don't apologize. No need. _

_Welcome to riu. You'll like it here. We is cool peeps._

_Um. I didn't have a problem with separating the stuff. I think I just ground it up too fine making it more difficult to separate if you know what i mean._

_Thanks for your comments._


[email protected] said:


> Im new round these parts and my bad if im outta place but coudlnt you just use some kinda 4 stage grinder to seperate it assuming you could find one big enough for your purpose? i use one on my dried stash and its awesome...never used one for trimmings and stuff....like i said im new so my bad if i missed something please dont be to brutal.....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Ahh thanks for the vote of confidence kaya _
_I guess I'm kinda ROUGH on myself. I am just learning after all.  and the experience has been fun and educational so yes I suppose it is all good._

_Thanks for pointing that out. I feel much better about my attempt now._

_Wonders how the chickies are doing?_





kayasgarden said:


> hey lacy looks like something worth trying, love the pics!!!! Hope it all works out a little better when you try it again but at least you tries and you will only get better and learn from your mistakes.
> I think you did a great job for a first attempt! Also love seeing all of your spring flowers, hope you are having great weather!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2008)

You can skip grinding it up. As you found out it can make a mess of the hash. Just let the ice and water do thier job and use a hand mixer thats all you need.
dont get me wrong. you dont want to toss big burd in the water but it doesnt need to be a powder. Aim for the middle


----------



## Lacy (Apr 16, 2008)

_Yes thanks. I do get the idea now and at least know where I went wrong. I have a manual grinder that is big enough to use which I think will be perfect._

_Thanks again doctor. _

_Um...Psych! Can I just call you 'D' for short???_


_Goodnight everyone.  I am completely exhasuted and am going to sleep like a baby even though i had a nap._



doctorD said:


> You can skip grinding it up. As you found out it can make a mess of the hash. Just let the ice and water do thier job and use a hand mixer thats all you need.
> dont get me wrong. you dont want to toss big burd in the water but it doesnt need to be a powder. Aim for the middle


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2008)

You can call me anything you want


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Me be brutal.  NEVER!!! _
> 
> _Ok maybe I am sometimes  but I don't mind anyone posting anything (within reason) on any of my threads so please don't apologize. No need. _
> 
> ...


thanks lacy your awesome nothin like a warm welcome....the grinder would be able to solve that problem too. youd still have to chop it up a little to make it fit in the grinder but not as much since the grinder does most of the work ...then with the built in mesh screen you catch all your pollen on the bottom....again if you can find one big enough iv only seen ones like these...Stage Pollen Grinders
im only pushin it because i just recently got mine and its the coolest thing since sliced cheese...good luck either way though..got me watchin and learning...later


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Um... I like that answer. _


doctorD said:


> You can call me anything you want


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Cheese_
_But I want mine cooler than sliced 'bread.'_


__


_Thanks buddy. makes perfect sense. _


[email protected] said:


> thanks lacy your awesome nothin like a warm welcome....the grinder would be able to solve that problem too. youd still have to chop it up a little to make it fit in the grinder but not as much since the grinder does most of the work ...then with the built in mesh screen you catch all your pollen on the bottom....again if you can find one big enough iv only seen ones like these...Stage Pollen Grinders
> im only pushin it because i just recently got mine and its the coolest thing since sliced cheese...good luck either way though..got me watchin and learning...later


----------



## BudMarLeY (Apr 17, 2008)

mmm those buds look mighty tasty, may i ask what strain that is?


----------



## High4Life (Apr 17, 2008)

Lacy Ive just made some hash like this and i searched every were for something suitable...

I couldent wait any longer and made two different buckets just in case 1 did not work.

1 bucket i taped a swimsuit the other shell track bottoms it did the job perfect .. If you Use a microscope on swimsuits trackbottoms ect and find the smallest microns , 

You could also try a CD strip you can get them on ebay They are 50 microns it would cover them jars nicely ...h4l


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Thanks. Um they are all indoor mix strains. _
_I am guessing from the characteristics that I had a couple of kahunas (fabulous high) a white widow; northern lights; ; blueberry and some kind of purp (have no idea...it just has a very strange taste and smell to it and even is a pinkish purple in colour too)_

_I am almost ashamed to say that I have been growing off and on for about 16 years now and still have not grown a known strain.  I ONLY just discovered I could purchase seeds online last autumn. What can I say....I live a sheltered life._

_And even when i get known strains....I always get them mixed up_


BudMarLeY said:


> mmm those buds look mighty tasty, may i ask what strain that is?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_Swim suit track bottoms. _
_Umm....................sure I can see me searching through the stores for this. _

_Actually the gold coffeee filter I have is a perfect size. I think I read somewhere that it needs to be 90 micron or smaller._

_Thanks scary face!!!_





High4Life said:


> Lacy Ive just made some hash like this and i searched every were for something suitable...
> 
> I couldent wait any longer and made two different buckets just in case 1 did not work.
> 
> ...


----------



## High4Life (Apr 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Swim suit track bottoms. _
> _Umm....................sure I can see me searching through the stores for this.  Lmao. Im sure ya have a swim suit or 100%poly blouse_
> 
> _Actually the gold coffeee filter I have is a perfect size. I think I read somewhere that it needs to be 90 micron or smaller._
> ...


 No Prob,s Gorgeous


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

dry your trim crispy. 
fill a jar half full of dried trim.
tightly spread a piece of pantyhose over the top and secure with a rubber band around the rim.
turn it upside-down and lightly shake over a piece of mirror or glass. 
stop shaking before you see green in the dust.
scrape the dust into a pile and start pressing it into itself.
once you have a solid ball you can call it hash, before that it's just kief.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 17, 2008)

_tank you Mr. fdd _





fdd2blk said:


> dry your trim crispy.
> fill a jar half full of dried trim.
> tightly spread a piece of pantyhose over the top and secure with a rubber band around the rim.
> turn it upside-down and lightly shake over a piece of mirror or glass.
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_Some of you asked if I had another crop started for outdoors yet this year. Yes I do. Some of them are presently sunbathing on the back deck and not complaining._


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

nice looking health plants Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_thanks email. _
_I haven't given up on the link yet_


email468 said:


> nice looking health plants Lacy!


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _thanks email. _
> _I haven't given up on the link yet_


you haven't tried 

that's OK - whenever you're ready (but all you have to do is type the URL wherever you want it and the RIU editor will auto-magically format if for you).


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/64394-lacy-s-harvest-attempt-make-18.html


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

*Ta daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Ok I got it on there but in the wrong place. *


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

See what happens now.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

*I did it. I did it. Oh thanks email. You are too kind. *

*Wow  that was too easy *

*I can't believe I didn't know how to do that. *


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

rock on Lacy! you'll be programming in no time!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_Ok so I am attempting to make this figgin' blender hash again as I still have to stuff that I need to use in my fridge so I have added some primo bud to it. I may have added to much ice because when I scooped off the top stuff it looked like a green 'slush puppy.'_

_I tried the dry method and I just don't get that keif/hash/pantyhose/jar/shake.....huh? _

_But now I am really determined to make some because NOW I am taking it personal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_If other people can do it then why can't I???_

_btw...I love the links in my signature BUT it really slows my computer down SOOO much. _
_I have to wait almost 2 full minutes just to get the right icon face thing_

_This hash better work or  or_

_lost for wordz_


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

i make mine with bubble bags. i think i'd fail miserably otherwise.


----------



## dertmagert (Apr 18, 2008)

man.. stop procrastinating and buy your ass a new COMP and some DSL service!! SHEESH!! youll spend hundreds on hash supplies but cant even download the instructions to use them! LOL =)


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> man.. stop procrastinating and buy your ass a new COMP and some DSL service!! SHEESH!! youll spend hundreds on hash supplies but cant even download the instructions to use them! LOL =)


I think she lives kind of remote without high-speed access. She may have only satellite access which can be cost prohibitive.

Though I hope that isn't the case and Lacy can of course provide the final word


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_I wanna get high speed but where I live they haven't even heard of it. _



_Ok slight exaggeration but they don't have cable here._
_Email has give me some info to research today so I am going to look into it 'cause I am starting to feel left out _

_And you guys don't want a pouty Lacy _


dertmagert said:


> man.. stop procrastinating and buy your ass a new COMP and some DSL service!! SHEESH!! youll spend hundreds on hash supplies but cant even download the instructions to use them! LOL =)


----------



## Lacy (Apr 18, 2008)

_I think that might be the case. _


email468 said:


> I think she lives kind of remote without high-speed access. She may have only satellite access which can be cost prohibitive.
> 
> Though I hope that isn't the case and Lacy can of course provide the final word


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> __
> 
> _I tried the dry method and I just don't get that keif/hash/pantyhose/jar/shake.....huh? _


i'll try again. 


think big pepper shaker. take a mason jar. fill it half way with dry trim. strecth a piece of pantyhose over the top. screw the ring on MINUS THE LID. just the ring so it holds on the pantyhose. now turn it over and shake. the trichromes will fall out thru the panty hose. that's it. 

i'll make one and show you if that helps.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Oh.  Shake it like a pepper shaker??? Ok I missed that part. _
_I just got a real sticky messy mason jar_


_Ok I will try it again.  It sounds like a brainless method so I don't get why I'm not understanding it._



fdd2blk said:


> i'll try again.
> 
> 
> think big pepper shaker. take a mason jar. fill it half way with dry trim. strecth a piece of pantyhose over the top. screw the ring on MINUS THE LID. just the ring so it holds on the pantyhose. now turn it over and shake. the trichromes will fall out thru the panty hose. that's it.
> ...


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 19, 2008)

It's just like this method Lacy. 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/24833-cheap-easy-hash-technique.html

There's pics and everything. It's real easy and quick. I tried this method last year and ended up with 7grams of pressed hash just from my trim, no bud. I was amazed! Don't shake too hard though, or you'll get green matter coming through. Good luck!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

i just made hash. i'm smoking it right now. mmmmmmmmmmm


supplies needed ........


fill jar and cap with screen and ring only ..........



shake over glass ......... 



scrape into a pile ..........


press with your finger until you get a nice clump........



then work into a ball ..... 


call it hash .......... 





that was fast. no mess. no waiting. no ice.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Oh Yummmmmm_

_I did it _

_So what kind of panty hose do you wear...I mean...use  cause the inside of my panty hose was all gooey and messed up and was stopping more stuff from coming out._

_Ok that didn't sound right.  You know what I mean. I think?_

_This is a very nice puff tho ty_


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Oh Yummmmmm_
> 
> _I did it _
> 
> ...



um, use clean pantyhose. 

i used a piece of silk screen i purchased at the craft store. any fine meshed material should work. the screen is just easier to work with. 


i flattened my piece into a disc and am smoking it very gently thru my bong.

i love that word "boooong". wanna hit this "bong"?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Ok I have my straw waiting. _

_I got all the powdery stuff but I didn't make any balls_

_Do I have to make it inot a ball?_

_But then again...I've always wanted to play with some balls._


_I'll try again._


fdd2blk said:


> i just made hash. i'm smoking it right now. mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> supplies needed ........View attachment 104388
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ok I have my straw waiting. _
> 
> _I got all the powdery stuff but I didn't make any balls_
> 
> ...


straw???



it's "kief' when it's powder. 

i like to work it into balls. the more you knead it the gooier it gets.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_ I guess I asked for that one_


fdd2blk said:


> um, use clean pantyhose.
> 
> i used a piece of silk screen i purchased at the craft store. any fine meshed material should work. the screen is just easier to work with.
> 
> ...


_Yes of course I wanna hit you....r ...um ...bong _


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Umm.gooey balls sounds even better_

_Ok now I am really excited _


fdd2blk said:


> straw???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Ok my ball isn't as big as yours but look....._


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

*WOW! What a head rush. *
*This stuff is wicked. *

*Thanks Mr. Fdd *

*btw...I only mentioned the 'straw' because I told you already that I am mkaing a straw that goes from my house to yours so that every time you spark up those hot knives I will be waiting.*

*Wow I think I need to go and lay down I is very buzzed right now.*


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 19, 2008)

great pictures showin the set up fdd... cheers..

and glad to hear you made some good hash lacy..   
Panda


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

*Yeah but he never commented on the ball I made. *
*They were good directions AND it really WAS 'quick and easy' and wasn't messing like that blender / ice method. *


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_I am going to try this method today since your instructions are so clear and I have some stuff I need to use up and it is already wet in the fridge._

_Thanks for taking the time to write this up. It must have taken you a while but it is greatly appreciated and I am sure others will think so also. _

_Plus I wanna make 2 BIG balls like THESE ones. _

_I will document all my steps also or try to. _


dertmagert said:


> well.. lacy.. if i might give a suggestion... why dont u just try the gumby method until u get your bubble bags? its basically the same thing as making bubble hash, just without the bags.. i sent u a link but u wont look at it because u said u got dial up... so ill just summarize it for u... here....
> 
> 
> ----------------
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Thanks snowhwhite_
_Sorry I wasn't ignoring you.. I didn't notice this last night ._
_Gonna make some more hash today. wa hoooooo. I hope it it turns out this time._


SnowWhite said:


> It's just like this method Lacy.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/24833-cheap-easy-hash-technique.html
> 
> There's pics and everything. It's real easy and quick. I tried this method last year and ended up with 7grams of pressed hash just from my trim, no bud. I was amazed! Don't shake too hard though, or you'll get green matter coming through. Good luck!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Since I had this stuff leave in some jars I am filtering it through a paper filter because I am determined to make some hash balls only now I am even getting pickier 'cause I want TWO big balls._


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

well here is something i thought i'd never say... congratulations on your nice balls, Lacy!


----------



## kittybitches (Apr 19, 2008)

that method sure does look alot easier than using 23423 screen bags. is the quality of the smoke as good as seiving it into different micron sizes?


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Since I had this stuff leave in some jars I am filtering it through a paper filter because I am determined to make some hash balls only now I am even getting pickier 'cause I want TWO big balls._


 ... im sure you do lacy..  
are you using that stuff that you left over night and was already at the stage were it had settled or another batch?
Panda


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ok my ball isn't as big as yours but look....._


a little too much green. stop shaking once you see green come out. it doesn't look too bad though. i see a lot of crystals. it took me two years of doing what you've been doing the last week to figure this all out.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Haha KittyBitches. Love the name._

_I am not sure. I read all kinds of different methods and some said use a paper coffee filter and some said use just s gold coffee filter so I took the easiest way ._

_When I tried the coffee filter method again this morning I noticed that a lot of stuff goes through._

_So I am back to the paper filter method for this stuff. I have to do something with it._


kittybitches said:


> that method sure does look alot easier than using 23423 screen bags. is the quality of the smoke as good as seiving it into different micron sizes?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Yes sir. _
_I am using that plus I took a great big bud and added some fresh stuff too_

_Why is that bad???_


BlazedUpPanda said:


> ... im sure you do lacy..
> are you using that stuff that you left over night and was already at the stage were it had settled or another batch?
> Panda


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Well Mr. Fdd I'd love to make big balls like yours but using this method makes my fingers way too sticky and although I don't mind certain types of sticky fingers...umm.... this isn't one of them_

_Oh but thank you very much all the same. Two years huh? Hum..._




fdd2blk said:


> a little too much green. stop shaking once you see green come out. it doesn't look too bad though. i see a lot of crystals. it took me two years of doing what you've been doing the last week to figure this all out.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

...................................................

_Here is what I got left when I strained it through the coffee filter. This smells a LOT nicer than the other stuff_
_I hope I did it right this time._
_Now I am gonna make some more._

_I have hash scratch fever._


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

Sticky fingers........ get a room


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 19, 2008)

i have 4 oz of d.poison, what i want to use for hash?.
got a good waY to make it lacy?.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> i have 4 oz of d.poison, what i want to use for hash?.
> got a good waY to make it lacy?.








so far this is the only way she's gotten stoned but she won't do it cause it works. the sticky fingers is the trichcromes. thrichromes ARE STICKY. my method is the same as the method she is trying only without all the water. DON'T grind the trim. make sure it's "crispy dry". you can lightly "scrunch" it as you put it in the jar but no more. you don't want the leaf to break up, you only want the trichromes to fall off. i made a half gram ball in 10 mins. 











fdd2blk said:


> i just made hash. i'm smoking it right now. mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> supplies needed ........View attachment 104388
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

I really want to do something with my leaves. Last yr. I had 4 - 6ft plants and threw out all the leaf material. Mr. ffd or Lacy.... will the leaf work or will I need to keep a bunch of tops for heebs. Because of a limited amount available (space restriction) I'd hate to use good bud and screw up....... leaving ......0.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> I really want to do something with my leaves. Last yr. I had 4 - 6ft plants and threw out all the leaf material. Mr. ffd or Lacy.... will the leaf work or will I need to keep a bunch of tops for heebs. Because of a limited amount available (space restriction) I'd hate to use good bud and screw up....... leaving ......0.


if it has crystals on it it will work.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_If I could I just might _








Twistyman said:


> Sticky fingers........ get a room


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Hiya cwazy.  I was going to pm you are the puppies but since spring time has sprung I have been hopping around here like a bunny myself;which the outdoor gardens and all._

_Right now I am attempting a few methods. I just have to get past the sticky fingers (EW)_

_I swrewed up my first method BIG TIME and ending up with some really  tasty stuff. I scooped off all the crap and left all thr good stuff.  I'm always doing stuff backwards from everyone else. _

_So basically I am experimenting still._
_But I am determined to get some nice hash eventually_

_I hope things are going well for you are yours crazy_


crazy-mental said:


> i have 4 oz of d.poison, what i want to use for hash?.
> got a good waY to make it lacy?.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_What do ya mean I won't do it 'cause it works  You trying say I am a stubborn chick??? Cause this is the only way I have gotten stoned.  Well thats not true........its purchased LOTS and LOTS of hash before. I just can't get any now_

_Trichomes are sticky. I know. I always wash them off my fingers and then use nail polish. STILL! _

_Half a gram ball in ten minutes_

_Ok now you are giving me some more hope because the last thing you said was it took you two years to learn how to do this method._

_Well I don't wanna wait 2 year to get my 1st set of balls. _

_Ok I'm a tad impatient_

_BUT I made my first ball. Ta daaaaaaaaaaaa! Its not a very big ball but I can work on the size later. _


fdd2blk said:


> so far this is the only way she's gotten stoned but she won't do it cause it works. the sticky fingers is the trichcromes. thrichromes ARE STICKY. my method is the same as the method she is trying only without all the water. DON'T grind the trim. make sure it's "crispy dry". you can lightly "scrunch" it as you put it in the jar but no more. you don't want the leaf to break up, you only want the trichromes to fall off. i made a half gram ball in 10 mins.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Oh hell don't ask me.  I don't have a clue what I am doing._
_All I know is I want a nice safe set of balls to play with _

_Ok now this is getting fun!!!!_






Twistyman said:


> I really want to do something with my leaves. Last yr. I had 4 - 6ft plants and threw out all the leaf material. Mr. ffd or Lacy.... will the leaf work or will I need to keep a bunch of tops for heebs. Because of a limited amount available (space restriction) I'd hate to use good bud and screw up....... leaving ......0.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _What do ya mean I won't do it 'cause it works  You trying say I am a stubborn chick??? Cause this is the only way I have gotten stoned.  Well thats not true........its purchased LOTS and LOTS of hash before. I just can't get any now_
> 
> _Trichomes are sticky. I know. I always wash them off my fingers and then use nail polish. STILL! _
> 
> ...



that's the garbage.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

From my point of view ( in the middle of sprout failure ) it's looks good..Lacy is that dried yet ? lacy and dog on fine spring day...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> From my point of view ( in the middle of sprout failure ) it's looks good..Lacy is that dried yet ? lacy and dog on fine spring day...



it's garbage. she washed off all the trichs. that is nothing but a wet ball of rinsed weed. that is what you are supposed to throw away. how can that be hash? all she did was grind it up and get it wet. when it gets run threw the screen the trichromes end up IN THE RUN-OFF. the stuff in the jar. the stuff in the filter is the waste. it's GARBAGE. 




wow, look at my hash ball. ......  ....


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Ok now you is hurting my feelings_




fdd2blk said:


> that's the garbage.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ok now you is hurting my feelings_



i'm trying to help.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Haha twisty. You always manage to make me laugh. _
_Yes my doggies are very playful and so am I. _

_Right now they have 5 squeaky balls.  _
_and I have one ball of garbage_

_It was a fine spring day._


Twistyman said:


> From my point of view ( in the middle of sprout failure ) it's looks good..Lacy is that dried yet ? lacy and dog on fine spring day...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

fdd is that the method with the ice ? I know what you mean the filter residue is basically fibre, a better food supliment than a buzzable... but there's always trace that can't be washed out. waste not want....well you get it. What's the amount needed to be able to make a 1 g piece ?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Ok now you is hurting my feelings_


Props lacy... even if not perfect. it's the time and work that WILL prove perfect in time...Shit I'm having a real ugly time this year myself, nothing's working right.........................................shit


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Ok so your balls are better than mine._
_Maybe if you let me feel yours I will get a better idea of what you mean._







_Yes I know you are trying to help but you have to remember that I am a virgin hash maker and this is my first set of balls. _
_and you is harsh_





fdd2blk said:


> it's garbage. she washed off all the trichs. that is nothing but a wet ball of rinsed weed. that is what you are supposed to throw away. how can that be hash? all she did was grind it up and get it wet. when it gets run threw the screen the trichromes end up IN THE RUN-OFF. the stuff in the jar. the stuff in the filter is the waste. it's GARBAGE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Yes thank you twisty. I did try really hard._


Twistyman said:


> Props lacy... even if not perfect. it's the time and work that WILL prove perfect in time...Shit I'm having a real ugly time this year myself, nothing's working right.........................................shit


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

I'mmmmmmm going to stand over here.........I didn't see shit


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

We tried years ago.. Boiled the shit out of about 2lbs of leaf and small buds.. Some ass decides to put a wack of sugar in it and boil the water off.............well that worked well
Got shit from the old lady for fucking up a $50.00 pot


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yes sir. _
> _I am using that plus I took a great big bud and added some fresh stuff too_
> 
> _Why is that bad???_


no.. i was saying that you should use that stuff... i couldnt find the pics again but remember you had a fat lair of trikes at the bottom. shame if it didnt work out.. but i wouldnt write it off untill its dry youve smoked a bit.. if that green ball came from the jar stuff and u used a coffee filter it could still have some trikes left.  hopefully 
Panda


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Sorry Mr Fdd. I know you are just trying to help me. _
_Thank you._

_Hubby said that if I wanted things buttered up then I should have just come to him and he would have told me it was the most beautiful piece of hash he's ever seen. _

_I can't hep feeling disappointed 'cause I used about 2/3 of an ounce of good bud plus some leafage and all the buds from some stuff I wasn't fond of._
_From what you just told me I have collected up all the garbage to make hash and fed all the good trichomes to my clematis._

_I'm not making a very good student. _


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

it was ruined the minute it went in the blender.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

Understand...If I lose 1 .....anything (seed, plant, joint...) it's DEF-CON 5.....Everyone into the bunker.....Even grimmer if I did it myself.....putz


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

like i said it took me two years to figure ALL this out on my own. i had no idea what i was doing and nowhere to turn to for help.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> I'mmmmmmm going to stand over here.........I didn't see shit





fdd2blk said:


> it was ruined the minute it went in the blender.


 _Ok ok. So why do they call it 'quick and easy blender hash method'?_

_Its not friggin quick!_
_It's not friggin easy_
_And now you tell me it is RUINED if I put it in the blender._
_Wish you would have told me this before I put it in the blender. _

_And again you're right and I lose. I still hate when men are right so I am going to go and pout for a while.  OUCH!!!_

_It still hurts tho. _



fdd2blk said:


> like i said it took me two years to figure ALL this out on my own. i had no idea what i was doing and nowhere to turn to for help.


_I know.  I'm not being very grateful. _
_ty_


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 19, 2008)

Shit. I'm washing out my pot's and then right on the arm. My mother used to say it was good luck....maybe a good omen for this year crop ya!
*doing naked happy dance*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Haha Twisty._

_So I had my plants out all yesterday overnight and today for some climating and because I wanted to soak them well and clear their grow room of any possble pollen._

_I took some picstures of them. I seedlings young plants and ones 4 to 6 weeks or so old._

_Here are some pics._


Twistyman said:


> Shit. I'm washing out my pot's and then right on the arm. My mother used to say it was good luck....maybe a good omen for this year crop ya!
> *doing naked happy dance*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 19, 2008)

*looks like the start of a great summer for ms. greenthumb...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 19, 2008)

_Thanks Mr. Bong. I actually had all of my plants outside for the entire night and it dropped down to 8 degrees._
_I needed to clean my grow room out._
_Now m flowering room is my grow room and in a few weeks I will have a new 4 x 9 veg room.  Then I won't need my 1000 all summer. _
_Plus I kept 4 mothers that I hope will successfully revery back._


bongspit said:


> *looks like the start of a great summer for ms. greenthumb...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Haha Twisty._
> 
> _So I had my plants out all yesterday overnight and today for some climating and because I wanted to soak them well and clear their grow room of any possble pollen._
> 
> ...



i think you are ahead of me. mine aren't that big.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it was ruined the minute it went in the blender.


I wouldnt go that far. The method I listed works great. I do like yours though the water is kinda a pain in the ass sometimes. Im going to give your a try next run. I still dont think it went wrong till she got the waste and the glands mixed up. Live and learn. think back to your first batch. I bet it wasnt as good as it is now right? I know your trying to help but you can be a bit rough on her. It looks as thought she may where her heart on her sleeve. 

And to Lacy, Thats what a good husband does.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

Shit lacy...looks good.. I'm still fighting my sprouts for supremecy....the're winning


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_LMAO! It looks as though she may wear her heart on her sleeve?????_

_Ya think????_

_I suck at concealing my emotions._

_And yes Hubby is constantly telling me it is the internet but he also knows how sensitive I am He's used to buttering things up for me_

_Its all good. Its was a lesson learned._


doctorD said:


> I wouldnt go that far. The method I listed works great. I do like yours though the water is kinda a pain in the ass sometimes. Im going to give your a try next run. I still dont think it went wrong till she got the waste and the glands mixed up. Live and learn. think back to your first batch. I bet it wasnt as good as it is now right? I know your trying to help but you can be a bit rough on her. It looks as thought she may where her heart on her sleeve.
> 
> And to Lacy, Thats what a good husband does.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Ahh! Its the twisty dude._
_Well good morning twisty dude.  oh and thanks_


Twistyman said:


> Shit lacy...looks good.. I'm still fighting my sprouts for supremecy....the're winning


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_So I have a situation on my hands now that I am not sure what to do about._
_Hubby told me a couple of weeks ago to plants more seeds so I did. A few days ago he tells me to plants some more but I don't. _
_Now the other day when I had my plants outside sunbathing he says he din't relaize how many plants I had.  and was surprised._
_Now he tells me I can't grow them all outside and that i have to start flowering them in a week. _
_That means I am going to be flowering babies.  I've never flowered babies before but I do have a lot of plants and we are going away this summer for a vacation so it sort of messes things up._
_I have 5 mother plants that I kept from my last harvest that I just couldn't pass up. I have 14 plants that are about 1 to 2 feet and I have a 'bunch'  of other plants that are about 1 & 1 /2 to 2 weeks old. He wants me to flower them. _
_I would rather just leave more outside and wait until the end of the season. It just seems like a waste to flower them so small._

_Any suggestions on what I might say? And he was the one to tell me to plant them to go outside. _


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _So I have a situation on my hands now that I am not sure what to do about._
> _Hubby told me a couple of weeks ago to plants more seeds so I did. A few days ago he tells me to plants some more but I don't. _
> _Now the other day when I had my plants outside sunbathing he says he din't relaize how many plants I had.  and was surprised._
> _Now he tells me I can't grow them all outside and that i have to start flowering them in a week. _
> ...



tell him they are his and if he wants them flowered to flower them himself. tell him next time don't order some many.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

Bit of a sticky wicket..That's a problem alright (the vacation...not hubby....opps..Hi guy)
Ya. I cancelled a trip last year because the plants we're my biggest ever and I wasn't leaving them alone for shit......Someone might adopt them. Then I'd have to get a lawyer
and fight a custody battle in court.........
Morning lacy


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Yeah I am just not doing it. He is going fishing now and when he comes back he wants me to have all the ones labelled that are going outside and he has a limit.  Man. And I was worried about cops._
_I have about 12 more than he thinks I have. Even I was  at how many I have but he told me plant more seeds so I did. I didn't expect them all to come up. Ok I did. _

_Yeah tell him to flower them himself.  Ok they are all yours!!!_

_We have to go away because it is family. HIS family although I LOVE his family. They are great. Meanwhile I have to get my folks to look after the plants and I really don't want to have any growing indoors for my mom and dad to look after. They would freak while the ones outside we can have on a sprinkler timer system and my mom wouldn't even have to touch them. Our property is big enough that I can have them spaced out everywhere and they would still be discreet._



_So today I got up early like I normally do. I slept about 4 - 5 hours._
_At about 9:30 I just can't stay awake and even drinking a cup of tea is taking effort. THREE HOURS later I am startled out of my sleep by hubby awakening me asking me if I am ok??????_

_Apparently he has been in the backyard cutting down trees all morning and the dogs were barred in the house barking their heads off and I didn't even wake up Some of these trees are 30 to 40 feet and when they hit they ground it literally shakes the house and I didn't even wake up. _

_I mean I wake up if a mosquito farks so I don't get that.  Guess I was tired. Anyway I feel wonderful now._

_And every morning everyone. Damn. Or good aternoon now._
_Wow Lazy bum today._






fdd2blk said:


> tell him they are his and if he wants them flowered to flower them himself. tell him next time don't order some many.





Twistyman said:


> Bit of a sticky wicket..That's a problem alright (the vacation...not hubby....opps..Hi guy)
> Ya. I cancelled a trip last year because the plants we're my biggest ever and I wasn't leaving them alone for shit......Someone might adopt them. Then I'd have to get a lawyer
> and fight a custody battle in court.........
> Morning lacy


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Apr 20, 2008)

hi, ive been readin this whole thread and its pretty interesting, i like making honey oil better than regular hash. and for the too many plant problem is it how many that he has a problem with or the idea having to take care of them while on vacation???


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2008)

with all the trouble she has had with making hash I dont want her to try honey oil. That could be very dangerous.


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Apr 20, 2008)

true true....i didnt even think of that lol which do u like more, regular hash or honey oil? i dont like having to get the gas tho, wat do u use to smoke it?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_I am scared to make honey oil because it sounds dangerous._

_No it is not that there are too many for him to look after because he doesn't look after them.  Afterall even if it came down to being busted it has already been discusted and agreed that I will take the rap therefore it has always been MY hobby NOT HIS!!!!_


_But thats ok because while outside today I figured out a plan. I am not going to flower any babies. It just doesn't sit right with me. Its like baby plant abuse.  Ok. not quite but I still don't want to do it._


_I have an awesome plan ._


KingWyrm420 said:


> hi, ive been readin this whole thread and its pretty interesting, i like making honey oil better than regular hash. and for the too many plant problem is it how many that he has a problem with or the idea having to take care of them while on vacation???


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_I LOVE honey buit please don't get me started with that. I'll F*ck it up for sure. _


_Here are some pics of the tress that came down with dogs barking and chain saws going while I was _


_I still can't believe it._


KingWyrm420 said:


> true true....i didnt even think of that lol which do u like more, regular hash or honey oil? i dont like having to get the gas tho, wat do u use to smoke it?


----------



## doctorD (Apr 20, 2008)

That must know his way around a saw lol


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Yeah. My guy is really good in the trees. I have to admit he is quite the handy man. We have hundreds of these old poplars that need cutting down before they fall on our heads or the dogs PLUS we are clearing some more property for MY plants. YES!!!!  There is a perfect sunny spot on our property but it needs osme serious work_


_Here a hint where the rest are going to go but shhhhhhhhh..........don't tell hubby._

_Gosh I am feeling sneaky._


doctorD said:


> That must know his way around a saw lol


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _I LOVE honey buit please don't get me started with that. I'll F*ck it up for sure. _
> 
> 
> We have faith in your perseverance...... You will conquer,, of that I have no doubt. Have faith grasshopper....excusssssssse me HEEBS-HOPPER


----------



## apasunee (Apr 20, 2008)

WOW, must be nice to have all that space to grow,,, Iam envious,,, Good luck on the back 40................................................................................


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 20, 2008)

hahaha gonna put some extra bushes out lacy bud. it will be our secret, i am gonna have to get some good tips from you on outdoor this year. i cant remember but are you gonna do indoor along with the outdoor too. happy 420 lacy poo and everyone else.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 20, 2008)

apasunee said:


> WOW, must be nice to have all that space to grow,,, Iam envious,,, Good luck on the back 40................................................................................


Shit I'd give my left ball for all that space.. I max out at 4 outdoor plants,
plus a bachelor apt. doesn't give much indoor room either....But I am blessed with cool neighbours, who for 5 yrs. haven't said shit..................................plus giving a plant to 
a couple doesn't hurt.......hee hee can't see me


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Heehee Twisty dude. You're so wonderfully twisted. I love it. _


Twistyman said:


> Lacy said:
> 
> 
> > _I LOVE honey buit please don't get me started with that. I'll F*ck it up for sure. _
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_thanks but its actually on the back 99 acres_
_Yep its purdy nice_
_I love the country_


apasunee said:


> WOW, must be nice to have all that space to grow,,, Iam envious,,, Good luck on the back 40................................................................................


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Thanks masta _
_Yes I am gonna have some caged monsters on the property and then some WILD monsters elsewhere. _

_Yes I am going to have another indoor grow and they will be flowering in 3 weeks; they rest are going in the ground. Then when we come back form holidays I will have another indoor grow also. I would be happy to help anyone on an outdoor grow. _

_Yes it will be our secret.  Gosh. What a snaeky Lacy. _

_Happy 4:20 to you and everyone._





mastakoosh said:


> hahaha gonna put some extra bushes out lacy bud. it will be our secret, i am gonna have to get some good tips from you on outdoor this year. i cant remember but are you gonna do indoor along with the outdoor too. happy 420 lacy poo and everyone else.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Yes thats true. Space has never been an issue here. _
_Got 100 acres to play with. _

_I talked to a very good friend today and he is coming up on wednesday to see me. He has my motorcycle. We are gonna do some serious catching up to do this week and I can't wait. I get to ride my bike again. I'll take pics_
_14000 rpm oh yeahhhhhhhh Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! We'll get seriously wasted. Of course AFTER we drive the bike. _





Twistyman said:


> Shit I'd give my left ball for all that space.. I max out at 4 outdoor plants,
> plus a bachelor apt. doesn't give much indoor room either....But I am blessed with cool neighbours, who for 5 yrs. haven't said shit..................................plus giving a plant to
> a couple doesn't hurt.......hee hee can't see me


----------



## KingWyrm420 (Apr 20, 2008)

im glad you figured out how to keep them all. i gotta clear some brush for my outdoor grow as well, 67 acres is our land but there is another 200 acres or so right next to it that i can probably grow in and get away with it lol the only problem im going to have is deer and other animals munching on my ladies....i wish it was a happy 4/20 for me too


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Well that sounds like a good plan. Its always nice to have some extra land to plant on._

_Just don't add any bloodmeal or smelly organices and the deer and animals will leave them alone. The only probs I have ever had growing outdoors were frost and small animals eating my sprouts and at harvest time hunters shooting bullets _
_I'd rather have the animals any day._



KingWyrm420 said:


> im glad you figured out how to keep them all. i gotta clear some brush for my outdoor grow as well, 67 acres is our land but there is another 200 acres or so right next to it that i can probably grow in and get away with it lol the only problem im going to have is deer and other animals munching on my ladies....i wish it was a happy 4/20 for me too


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_So hubby came back from fishing and was in a great mood. They caught_
_a carp;a catfish;a crappy and a crab a perch and a sunfish._

_I decided to explain my plan because I didn't want to feel sneaky. We share everything.  Well...almost everything._

_He now doesn't want anything growing on the deck at all or anything out in the back 99 either. The ones I grow in the backyard can only be 3 1/2 feet max or he is gonna cut them. He also said that if I wasn't going to flower the rest then I would have to kill them.  I wasn't happy at all with this idea but he does bring up some valid points that I hadn't considered. I did suggest that he flower them then but it didn't go over too well and since he is the boss this is the way its gonna go until I get get my first set of balls. _

_Anyway he is taking me to "pro Bass or Bass Pro' tomorrow to see all the fishes and stuff. There is supposed to be big sharks and stuff_
_Then afterwards I am surprising him by taking him to the Mandarin for dinner so I am going to have to dig out my high heels. Gosh it been years since I have worn them. I hope I remember how._

_Oh and btw Mr. FDD....you were right.....my hash ball is garbage and I still suck at making hash. _


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 20, 2008)

hey lacy your husband sounds like a good caring man. i try to be a good man to my woman most of the time too lol. i tell her all the time she is lucky cuz good men are hard to find.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_Hey masta. Yes he is a good caring man. He tells me that all the time as well  There's nothing wrong with his self esteem. _
_I do have to give him some credit tho_
_He does put up with me and I am more than a handful._


mastakoosh said:


> hey lacy your husband sounds like a good caring man. i try to be a good man to my woman most of the time too lol. i tell her all the time she is lucky cuz good men are hard to find.


----------



## High4Life (Apr 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey masta. Yes he is a good caring man. He tells me that all the time as well  There's nothing wrong with his self esteem. _
> _I do have to give him some credit tho_
> _He does put up with me and I am more than a handful._


Lacy i noticed you have a few out doors already , 
Im getting ready for OD, grow myself .i was thinking they would be out to long and eather get found ,eat, or stolen ,

Do you bring your plants indoors to finish them off ???Or will they continue untill oct ????? 
Thats 6 months outdoor they will be monsterous  

If where i am had not got the same weather as moscow i could get some out door mosters


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_Hiya scary face! _

_I've never had any plants found or stolen when planting on other people's property. Touch wood. _

_I have a LOT of outdoors already. In fact. I have too many._

_I don't bring them in to finish them. I leave them out until they are ready. Yes they get a good 6 months outdoors.  _
_Last year I had a late start but I did manage to get a half desent crop._
_Here's some pics. I LOVE growing outdoors._
_I like growing indoors but it juist isn't the same._


High4Life said:


> Lacy i noticed you have a few out doors already ,
> Im getting ready for OD, grow myself .i was thinking they would be out to long and eather get found ,eat, or stolen ,
> 
> Do you bring your plants indoors to finish them off ???Or will they continue untill oct ?????
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_I had to chuck out two males this morning. I thought one of them was a male because it all of a sudden had this lanky growth spurt and sure enough there were those &[email protected]#* balls._

_The plants are doing well but I am going to be flowering most of these indoors while I would have liked to have flowered most of them outdoors._

_Apparently I get too emotionally attached to everything including my plants. I've been told I give them personalities and treat them like puppies. _

_Yes AND??? Gosh I think half the reason why I can grow plants so well is because I have an attachment to them. How can you have a bond with a living thing and not care about it?  I know I just can't do that.  Grow thicker skin??? If I haven't grown thicker skin by now I'm most likely not going to._

_I can't not have a caring bond with my plants. They are my responsibility. _

_Here's some pics of the males I chomped down and some more of my recent crop._


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Lacy,look like nice plants. How much more do you really need? Keep up the good work...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_Here is a plant that is clearly deformed. The top leaves are singles and there is no new growth up there so I am going to wait for a week or so and cut it right underneath where the new leaves are._


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_Hi there Jimmy. No I don't need any more plants. Hubby put in the order and now is getting all paranoid on me._

_I thought that was my department_

_Thanks. Do you grow outdoors at all Jimmy?_


jimmyspaz said:


> Hey Lacy,look like nice plants. How much more do you really need? Keep up the good work...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, I put a bunch out at the end of May (May 24 weekend) and harvest the end of Sept. beginning of Oct. We have major problems with deer though, you are lucky not to.I've got a batch of clones right now in my veg room waiting and growing, getting ready to migrate to the great outdoors. We go out a week or so before and prepare our planting sites, digging up the soil and adding spagnum if needed, then plant and basically ignore until Sept. Maybe check them a couple of times during the summer,but as few as possible, we don't want to attract attention after all.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_The only time I ever had a problem with animals was when I added bloodmeal and smelly organics to my plots. Most of the damage was digging of the roots._

_I put mine out well before the 24 weekend just to get them adapted so I will be putting my out on the deck up until I plant them. of course I will bring them in on colder nights and to keep the 18/6 cycle going._

_I find preparing ground sites a lot of work and this year all of mine have to be in the ground and only 3 1/2 ft so I have my work cut out for me but I will manage. They will just have to be 'caged' monster plants. _

_Wow! You get away with checking them that infrequently You've certainly been very lucky then. I use to visit my plant sites once a week or week and a half. _


jimmyspaz said:


> Oh yeah, I put a bunch out at the end of May (May 24 weekend) and harvest the end of Sept. beginning of Oct. We have major problems with deer though, you are lucky not to.I've got a batch of clones right now in my veg room waiting and growing, getting ready to migrate to the great outdoors. We go out a week or so before and prepare our planting sites, digging up the soil and adding spagnum if needed, then plant and basically ignore until Sept. Maybe check them a couple of times during the summer,but as few as possible, we don't want to attract attention after all.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm just thinking about hardening off the clones now. I have a cold frame that they go in outside and come in at night, at least a week or two before planting. We sometimes still have a frost in May ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_Thats a great idea. I would go for it as long as your clones are strong. I find they are more sensitive than seeds so just keep an eye on them._

_Going on for a big day today so I need to start getting ready and find my high heels  Oh joy I will take pics of the SHARKS_

_Have a good day jimmy and talk to you later alligator._


jimmyspaz said:


> I'm just thinking about hardening off the clones now. I have a cold frame that they go in outside and come in at night, at least a week or two before planting. We sometimes still have a frost in May ...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey fellow canucks...Did you catch CTV news last night....showed the 420 protest at parliment hill...freak's smoking all over the place..............and they didn't bust ONE...person. Might be a good omen...........I'm happy this morning. I got a pm from a fellow RIU'er and they hooked me up with some PRIIIIIIIIIIIIIMO twist....Ya fucking hoo
I'm so happy I could plotz.......I'm not cleaning that up


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2008)

Forget the shark's. Shit I know what they look like.............Lacy In heel's.....oooooo la la
sorry lacy's husband......I'll stand over there....


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 21, 2008)

And Bravo put on "Grass" at midnight too for all the stoners still up... Lacy in heels...sigh... OK I'll stop now...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_Heya Twisty dude. No sorry I try not to watch the news but it does sound like a good omen. Not one person got busted. thats excellent. _

_Good primo bud. Even better. _
_I'm real bitchy without my weed._


Twistyman said:


> Hey fellow canucks...Did you catch CTV news last night....showed the 420 protest at parliment hill...freak's smoking all over the place..............and they didn't bust ONE...person. Might be a good omen...........I'm happy this morning. I got a pm from a fellow RIU'er and they hooked me up with some PRIIIIIIIIIIIIIMO twist....Ya fucking hoo
> I'm so happy I could plotz.......I'm not cleaning that up


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2008)

Lacy in heels...sigh... OK I'll stop now...[/quote]
Don't you know it ??????? That's definatly worth a joint


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya wear flat's...You don't want to slip in worm shit and fall on your.......mmmmmm.......errrrr........ass, there I said it...........mmmmmmmmmm..ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2008)

where's the hash?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

Woot! Found it finally!!!!!!!!! I will be sure to stay tuned in Lacy!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 21, 2008)

_Better late than never._

_I saw some two headed turkeys today._


jamiemichelle said:


> Woot! Found it finally!!!!!!!!! I will be sure to stay tuned in Lacy!


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Better late than never._
> 
> _I saw some two headed turkeys today._


oh boy - those will get the real Toms rattled! gobble gobble - WTF you doing with my hens!?! gobble gobble


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 22, 2008)

I prefer hashy pics!  I thought that's what this thread was about?

You making some more? Try, try again and all that!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 22, 2008)

_Hi there email. I never noticed you post this last night. I was so very tired._

_Its funny huh? I laughed and laughed when I saw that. _


email468 said:


> oh boy - those will get the real Toms rattled! gobble gobble - WTF you doing with my hens!?! gobble gobble


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Better late than never._
> 
> _I saw some two headed turkeys today._


Yes I know! I majorly neglected all my friends while I was sick....Im sorryyyyyy!! 

When I was younger I had a one legged rooster named Bill. 


Lmao.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

So lacy, I take it you had fun......hee hee..at the hunt & fish show.  Hope you wore your flat's..I'm waiting for the twisty & heeb's show....going to see the hot knife display


----------



## Lacy (Apr 22, 2008)

_Hey no worries. I didn't know you were sick. I hope you feel better now._

_Yes this was funny. I just had to take a pick. I laughed so loud I think I may have caused a bit of a scene.  I got shhhhh'ed many times._

_Bill huh? hee! I would never have thought._

_Gald to see you back Jamie. We missed you._


jamiemichelle said:


> Yes I know! I majorly neglected all my friends while I was sick....Im sorryyyyyy!!
> 
> When I was younger I had a one legged rooster named Bill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 22, 2008)

_LMAO!!! LOVE those funny faces. _

_Yes I had a lot of fun yesterday but I was completely exhausted by the end of the day. It was a long day of being away from the house but I had a blast. I posted all kinds of pics here but they weren't really appreciated so I deleted them. _

_No heels. I couldn't find them anyway and am really glad I didn't wear them. My feets would have been killing me by the end of the day_

_Went to a chinese restaurant buffet and hubby had about 8 plates full of food. I don't like chinese food at all so I just had salad and jello._
_Those things are wasted on me. We were the 1st ones there so it was nice and quiet and by the time we were ready to leave it got busy so it was perfect._

_btw twisty...thank you for asking. You is a sweet guy._


Twistyman said:


> So lacy, I take it you had fun......hee hee..at the hunt & fish show.  Hope you wore your flat's..I'm waiting for the twisty & heeb's show....going to see the hot knife display


----------



## Lacy (Apr 22, 2008)

_Yes snowhite. Thats what this thread is basically about and of course I am not going to quit trying to make hash. I'm way too stubborn and persistant to quit BUT since this is my thread if I can't hijack my own thread then there is something seriously wrong here._

_I am going to get a bubbleator and someone here is going to help me with it when I get it. Then when I have a final finished product that I am happy with I will get back onto that topic._

_I can't change the title of my thread to lacy's hash making and anything else that comes to mind_quote=SnowWhite;763356]I prefer hashy pics!  I thought that's what this thread was about?

You making some more? Try, try again and all that! [/quote]


----------



## Lacy (Apr 22, 2008)

So my outdoor plants are not going to work this year because of the size limitation I now have so I decided to do a scrog grow until I realized I can't do that either. My plants are already about 2 feet or more PLUS I haven't sexed them yet and to pull out a male in a scrog grow would be a nightmare. This means that I have to flower all my plants now and try and take clones to start a new grow. 

Maybe I will just put my smaller seedling out randomly on the property.

I topped that deformed one just now and my mother plants are starting to go back to a vegetative state. I am finding new leaf growth finally. 
Here are some pics.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 22, 2008)

This should be all you need when it arrives. Any problems you know where i am. Good bubblin to ya

Bubbleator© Homepage

Klunk


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey lacy how do you start a thread ?.......................shoot nice plant's, I'm still playing with sprout's.......Planted 17 this morning............*GROW YOU BASTARD'S *


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey twister, go to main page(rollitup.org) and click on forum (Toke and Talk for example) there will be a "new thread" option at top left. Click that and post.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 22, 2008)

_Thanks again Klunk._


KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> This should be all you need when it arrives. Any problems you know where i am. Good bubblin to ya
> 
> Bubbleator© Homepage
> 
> Klunk





Twistyman said:


> Hey lacy how do you start a thread ?.......................shoot nice plant's, I'm still playing with sprout's.......Planted 17 this morning............*GROW YOU BASTARD'S *


_I'm very sorry twisty. I honestly thought you were pulling my leg._



jimmyspaz said:


> Hey twister, go to main page(rollitup.org) and click on forum (Toke and Talk for example) there will be a "new thread" option at top left. Click that and post.


_Good morning Jimmy and thank you for answering._


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

I just saw on CTV new's in montreal that the're thinking about taking control away from the federal gov. for CLUB COMPASSION ( medical weed ) and giving it to the Quebec gov.
The Quebec health minister said he doesn't have a problem with that, and he'd start checking into the benifit's and give it to the health dept to handle. That's good new's for all Canadian's.. If the barrier is broken here, which being a very liberal province is almost certain, the rest of canada would probably follow...........That's worth a 
yaahoo joint


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Hey lacy how do you start a thread ?.......................shoot nice plant's, I'm still playing with sprout's.......Planted 17 this morning............*GROW YOU BASTARD'S *






518 posts and you really don't know. wow.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks jimmy I found it......


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 518 posts and you really don't know. wow.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 22, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> Thanks jimmy I found it......


No Problems Twisty fellow...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

how will i know when the hash making begins again?


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how will i know when the hash making begins again?


your hash-radar of course! i still consult your hash-making threads - you inspired me to invest in the bubblebags for which i will be forever grateful!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> your hash-radar of course! i still consult your hash-making threads - you inspired me to invest in the bubblebags for which i will be forever grateful!


it would be interesting to fully understand how many people i have "really" inspired. i think it's a lot more than i'm aware of. i would start a thread and ask but i think people would see it as an ego thing. several times recently it has been brought to my attention that my words have power. i have hurt people without even realizing it. i was somewhat unaware of my influence. i know people like what i do but i just don't see myself as the "hero" i've become. to see everyone at once come together and state what i've helped cause would be kinda interesting. but once again i think it would be taken wrong. i love you all . YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing

i'm just some dude.


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it would be interesting to fully understand how many people i have "really" inspired. i think it's a lot more than i'm aware of. i would start a thread and ask but i think people would see it as an ego thing. several times recently it has been brought to my attention that my words have power. i have hurt people without even realizing it. i was somewhat unaware of my influence. i know people like what i do but i just don't see myself as the "hero" i've become. to see everyone at once come together and state what i've helped cause would be kinda interesting. but once again i think it would be taken wrong. i love you all . YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing
> 
> i'm just some dude.


You are much more than just some dude here. I think it would be an ego-stroke for you to see how much and how many people you've helped and there is nothing wrong with that. For all you do - you deserve some ego-stroking - unless the RIU pay is enough 

Not only are you a mod but you are the most active mod. and while you're not "expected" to help people grow you do help and help often. you respond to posts and answer PMs. You give rep - and your bud is awesome looking and your threads are very helpful. I also consult your harvesting thread all the time. I'm sure i'd consult more if i knew about them.

i understand your reluctance to start a thread about it but i'll start a thread asking if and how you helped folks - i'd rather not do it without your blessing at least though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

email468 said:


> You are much more than just some dude here. I think it would be an ego-stroke for you to see how much and how many people you've helped and there is nothing wrong with that. For all you do - you deserve some ego-stroking - unless the RIU pay is enough
> 
> Not only are you a mod but you are the most active mod. and while you're not "expected" to help people grow you do help and help often. you respond to posts and answer PMs. You give rep - and your bud is awesome looking and your threads are very helpful. I also consult your harvesting thread all the time. I'm sure i'd consult more if i knew about them.
> 
> i understand your reluctance to start a thread about it but i'll start a thread asking if and how you helped folks - i'd rather not do it without your blessing at least though.



i won't ask you too. but i'm not gonna close it if you do.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it would be interesting to fully understand how many people i have "really" inspired. i think it's a lot more than i'm aware of. i would start a thread and ask but i think people would see it as an ego thing. several times recently it has been brought to my attention that my words have power. i have hurt people without even realizing it. i was somewhat unaware of my influence. i know people like what i do but i just don't see myself as the "hero" i've become. to see everyone at once come together and state what i've helped cause would be kinda interesting. but once again i think it would be taken wrong. i love you all . YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing
> 
> i'm just some dude.


Make the thread. And consider the Book deal I pitched you


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 22, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey no worries. I didn't know you were sick. I hope you feel better now._
> 
> _Yes this was funny. I just had to take a pick. I laughed so loud I think I may have caused a bit of a scene.  I got shhhhh'ed many times._
> 
> ...


Thanks Lacy, yea I was very sick... I feel a million times better and cant wait til Im fully recovered!! 
And yea his name was Bill. RIP. And his best friend was a grey cat named Bruce. I sure wish I could find some pics of him. Lol.


----------



## tckfui (Apr 22, 2008)

wait a second, birds have sex?!?!?!?! I alwas thought that birds and the bees story was bullshit, and birds just layed eggs, than the dude came through and had sex with the egg I guess... isnt that why my eggs from the grocery store never hatch? and bees, man dont even get me started on them!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how will i know when the hash making begins again?


That's what this was about..............fdd your a big part of the game...Good One


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 22, 2008)

some more pics of the little ones.







just thought you would like an update.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 22, 2008)

Lacy did you jus end up chucking that "garbage" ball you made. Also when are you getting the bubblator?? would like to see the results because i am looking in to getting one after the grow im setting up at the mo... 

Also email468 post up a link to that thread when/if you start it ;... Though personally i have not been blessed with a tip from fdd (i cant complain i havnt even put a grow journal up yet) I think it is always a good idea to give valuable help full credit... also fdd do consider writing a book on this subject  i know id buy it...
Panda


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

oh crazy-mental they are awesome! they look like little bears or something!


----------



## apasunee (Apr 22, 2008)

BIRDS,,,,, BEES,,,,, PUPPYS,,,,,, TURKEYS,,,,, FISH AND GAME,,,,, (WHERES THE BEEF)..................................................................................


----------



## doctorD (Apr 22, 2008)

Not much cuter than puppies...


----------



## bongspit (Apr 22, 2008)

*hey lacy...did you get your motorcycle yet?? *


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 23, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yes snowhite. Thats what this thread is basically about and of course I am not going to quit trying to make hash. I'm way too stubborn and persistant to quit BUT since this is my thread if I can't hijack my own thread then there is something seriously wrong here._
> 
> _I am going to get a bubbleator and someone here is going to help me with it when I get it. Then when I have a final finished product that I am happy with I will get back onto that topic._
> 
> _I can't change the title of my thread to lacy's hash making and anything else that comes to mind_


Sorry, I didn't mean to offend or anything. Of course you can do what you like in your own thread. I don't really care. I just like hash! .........A LOT!! 

Glad to hear you're trying again though, look forward to it. I don't think you can go worng with a bubbleator/bubble bags, it does all the work for you and ensures none of the good stuff will be washed away. Unless you kick your bucket over or something! I was terrified of doing this with my bucket of trichs after I had done the wash. I'm quite big and clumsy!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how will i know when the hash making begins again?


_I will let you know by posting a HUGE title so you can't miss it.  I'm finished sulking now. _



fdd2blk said:


> it would be interesting to fully understand how many people i have "really" inspired. i think it's a lot more than i'm aware of. i would start a thread and ask but i think people would see it as an ego thing. several times recently it has been brought to my attention that my words have power. i have hurt people without even realizing it. i was somewhat unaware of my influence. i know people like what i do but i just don't see myself as the "hero" i've become. to see everyone at once come together and state what i've helped cause would be kinda interesting. but once again i think it would be taken wrong. i love you all . YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing
> 
> i'm just some dude.


_You're a GOD to all of us _



email468 said:


> You are much more than just some dude here. I think it would be an ego-stroke for you to see how much and how many people you've helped and there is nothing wrong with that. For all you do - you deserve some ego-stroking - unless the RIU pay is enough _Yes he needs some ego stroking 'cause I don't think riu pays him enough  But all joking aside YES he does help a lot of people here in many ways including giving out info; making interesting threads; inspiring us all to do better; policing the site; humourous entertertainment and lots of other stuff _
> 
> Not only are you a mod but you are the most active mod. and while you're not "expected" to help people grow you do help and help often. you respond to posts and answer PMs. You give rep - and your bud is awesome looking and your threads are very helpful. I also consult your harvesting thread all the time. I'm sure i'd consult more if i knew about them.
> 
> i understand your reluctance to start a thread about it but i'll start a thread asking if and how you helped folks - i'd rather not do it without your blessing at least though.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 24, 2008)

*I like your helmet...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Thanks Lacy, yea I was very sick... I feel a million times better and cant wait til Im fully recovered!!
> And yea his name was Bill. RIP. And his best friend was a grey cat named Bruce. I sure wish I could find some pics of him. Lol.


_I would love to see pics Jamie. Tell me more about them._



tckfui said:


> wait a second, birds have sex?!?!?!?! I alwas thought that birds and the bees story was bullshit, and birds just layed eggs, than the dude came through and had sex with the egg I guess... isnt that why my eggs from the grocery store never hatch? and bees, man dont even get me started on them!


_Ok I talked about birds (the turkeys ) but I don't remember talking about the bees tcki. _



Twistyman said:


> That's what this was about..............fdd your a big part of the game...Good One


_I don't get it _


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Thank you Mr. Bong. I do too. _

_Zoom Zoom oom!_


bongspit said:


> *I like your helmet...*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> some more pics of the little ones.
> View attachment 106201
> 
> View attachment 106202
> ...


_They are very cute puppies crazy and thank you so much for the update and pm. Things usre seem to be going very well for you right now and it is good to hear. _



BlazedUpPanda said:


> Lacy did you jus end up chucking that "garbage" ball you made. Also when are you getting the bubblator?? would like to see the results because i am looking in to getting one after the grow im setting up at the mo...
> 
> Also email468 post up a link to that thread when/if you start it ;... Though personally i have not been blessed with a tip from fdd (i cant complain i havnt even put a grow journal up yet) I think it is always a good idea to give valuable help full credit... also fdd do consider writing a book on this subject  i know id buy it...
> Panda


_Yes Panda sir. I chucked it. I don't smoke garbage. _
_I ordered a bubbleator  but don't know when it will arrive. YOU haven't been blessed with a tip from Mr. FDD????? OMG! Like you haven't lived yet. _



apasunee said:


> BIRDS,,,,, BEES,,,,, PUPPYS,,,,,, TURKEYS,,,,, FISH AND GAME,,,,, (WHERES THE BEEF)..................................................................................


_I got NO BEEF!!!!!! _


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 24, 2008)

Lacy! You got a bike??!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

doctorD said:


> Not much cuter than puppies...


_Puupies are the cutest. _



bongspit said:


> *hey lacy...did you get your motorcycle yet?? *


_Well yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh_



SnowWhite said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to offend or anything. Of course you can do what you like in your own thread. I don't really care. I just like hash! .........A LOT!!
> 
> Glad to hear you're trying again though, look forward to it. I don't think you can go worng with a bubbleator/bubble bags, it does all the work for you and ensures none of the good stuff will be washed away. Unless you kick your bucket over or something! I was terrified of doing this with my bucket of trichs after I had done the wash. I'm quite big and clumsy! [/quote_No sir I wasn't the least bit offended by your comments Snow. I understood exactly what you meant and have to agree that I like the hash pics also but until I know what i am doing I don't want to experiment for a while._
> _Besides Snow. You know me. I am the 'extra sensitive' chick here. _
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Yes !!!! I have had one sinceI was about 19._

_I LOVE BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


jamiemichelle said:


> Lacy! You got a bike??!!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 24, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yes !!!! I have had one sinceI was about 19._
> 
> _I LOVE BIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Oh thats awesome! Ive always wanted to learn to ride one!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh thats awesome! Ive always wanted to learn to ride one!!


I have a bike too if you want to learn ill be happy to show you how. Its really easy anyone that can grow like you can ride no problem.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

dude, lacy, when are you gonna take me for a ride?

EDIT:

I just read that to myself....lmao


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Oh thats awesome! Ive always wanted to learn to ride one!!





doctorD said:


> I have a bike too if you want to learn ill be happy to show you how. Its really easy anyone that can grow like you can ride no problem.


_Yes I agree with the doc here in that they are very easy to learn to ride. You just have to be more careful of what the other people are doing but bike riding is a LOT of fun. _

_I just took some updates of my plants . I can't fit the entire room in my pic so it is in three parts._


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_When you come up to visit me I will take you for a ride  _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> dude, lacy, when are you gonna take me for a ride?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just read that to myself....lmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 24, 2008)

Lacy I have missed you! Working again means I'm gone all day...nowhere near a computer...er, well, a computer I can log onto this site from.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Here are some pics of some of my other plants that I am now reverting back to a vegetative state. I've never done this so i don't have a clue what I am doing.  BUT they look like they are slowly coming back._


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Well I missed you too.  And I thought you were ignoring me. _

_So how do you like your new job?_
_Fun? Exciting? Boring ? _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Lacy I have missed you! Working again means I'm gone all day...nowhere near a computer...er, well, a computer I can log onto this site from.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 24, 2008)

Ooohh! I cant wait til my lil ones get nice and bushy like this!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 24, 2008)

_Thank you Jamie _


jamiemichelle said:


> Ooohh! I cant wait til my lil ones get nice and bushy like this!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

The work itself is kinda boring, but my coworkers are all really cool so far. Apparently a lot of people there smoke...

It's just fun to start working at a new job, all the new people you meet. We don't sit in cubicles, but the room is divided into sections by these little walls that are like 4 feet high, and we all have our desks. I spent the morning answering post it note questions being passed to me by this guy next to me. I had to call a cease fire in a rubber band war to cross the room

...and when I was working I was rockin out to itunes. Apparently EVERYONE brings their ipod to work and hooks up to this giant network and shares their songs. There are over 6000 songs on there. My ipod has more than 2500 songs, meaning there has to be more than 3000 songs on that computer that I don't have...

but I will


----------



## Lacy (Apr 25, 2008)

_Well as long as the environment is fun you can make the most of the job. Thats excellent that you can listen to ipods at work. Thats a bonus for sure. Its especially great because then you don't have to listen to someone's else's taste in music.  Like elevator music Oh joy. _
_6000 songs............... wow!!!!!!!!!!  Almost endless. I'd be a rockin' too. _

_Hope you had a good one today gurl  and thanks for visiting. _



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> The work itself is kinda boring, but my coworkers are all really cool so far. Apparently a lot of people there smoke...
> 
> It's just fun to start working at a new job, all the new people you meet. We don't sit in cubicles, but the room is divided into sections by these little walls that are like 4 feet high, and we all have our desks. I spent the morning answering post it note questions being passed to me by this guy next to me. I had to call a cease fire in a rubber band war to cross the room
> 
> ...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 25, 2008)

lol, I woke up this morning (a storm was realling rollin...frogs and dogs are raining from the sky!) lol, and I was so tired. So far, every day I just go up to my boss and ask her when to be in the next day. Yesterday I didn't do it, because she wasn't around and I didn't think about it. So I took the day off...I called her to make sure twas bueno, and all is well. 

lol, the problem with listening to my ipod, is i like all my music LOUD (I blame my mother for this), and sometimes I forget myself and start singing out loud. lol, yesterday the girl who sits in front of me started joking that everyone can tell what I'm listening to because I always end up singing at least part of the song out loud.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 26, 2008)

_Haha. Yep wikid. That is loud. _
_I guess as long as they can listen to what they want to also all is well._
_It sounds like you have it good there. Thats good._

_I just noticed that I have another red square._
_Waaa hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_Thanks you guys. Appreciate it. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, I woke up this morning (a storm was realling rollin...frogs and dogs are raining from the sky!) lol, and I was so tired. So far, every day I just go up to my boss and ask her when to be in the next day. Yesterday I didn't do it, because she wasn't around and I didn't think about it. So I took the day off...I called her to make sure twas bueno, and all is well.
> 
> lol, the problem with listening to my ipod, is i like all my music LOUD (I blame my mother for this), and sometimes I forget myself and start singing out loud. lol, yesterday the girl who sits in front of me started joking that everyone can tell what I'm listening to because I always end up singing at least part of the song out loud.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I got it for you, you know, just a little gift. You're welcome.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Awww gurlfriend (hug kissie kissie)_




Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, I got it for you, you know, just a little gift. You're welcome.


----------



## TheSky (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice looking plants Lacy! Looks like the one you just put back in vegetative will do fine. Good luck!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Why thank you sky. Yes those ones seem to be pulling through fine._
_The are all getting bright new leaves on them now. Soon they will be going outside but I am not allowed to grow any on our property outdoors this year. I can't believe it And I was worried about cops.......why worry about cops when I have hubby _


_grrrrrrrrrrr_


TheSky said:


> Very nice looking plants Lacy! Looks like the one you just put back in vegetative will do fine. Good luck!


----------



## natmoon (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey lacy looks like your hash making didn't go to well,oh well try again.

If you want a quick and easy basic hash just partially grind some bone dry buds i.e. not to dust just a bit bashed,2 second blast on the button.
Get a normal flour sieve and sieve out all of the crappy bits whilst moving it around with a spoon.

Chuck all the crap left in your sieve to one side,you can use it later in some pure alcohol to make oil,if you want to.
Then take your sieved bits and then shake them through a tea strainer,once again throw to one side all the stuff thats to big to go through the tea strainer.

Once you have a big load of sieved stuff get a silk screen and dump it on top and just wobble it from side to side gently until your happy that all of the good stuff has dropped through the screen.
Scrape and press what you have left and throw the stuff that didn't fall through onto the crap pile.

Then take your crap pile and pour pure alchohol onto it till its well covered and shake the shit out of it for a couple of minutes and then pour it through a coffee filter into a bowl.

The resulting liquid will eventually evaporate leaving only oil.
I use a kettle to make this happen quicker by pouring boiling water into a metal pan and then placing the bowl semi submerged into the water.
When its done you will have a nice bit of oil to scrape onto your rizlas,bong,vap however and some decent hash.

Obviously though if you want the totally pure hash you will have to do what fdd said and get some bags etc.
This is how i make my hash and oil anyway.
I myself have never had the privilege to smoke any pure bubble bagged hash so far anyway.
Best of luck with it anyway


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Thanks Natmoon. I might give this a try some time later but until I get my bubbleator  I don't want to attempt hash making just yet. _
_It was a lot of work and research and getting this info and that info and I found the entire thing just so comfusing._

_I am hoping this bubbleator is kind of like a bread making in that you add all the ingredients and wa laaaa...you get a chunk of hash._
_Ok I'm a bit naive on the subject but I am slowing down my learning curve on this one to not disappoint myself. _

_Thank you very kindly for the work you put into typing this out for me. That was very thoughtful. I will rep you when I can. I'm all repped out right now.  Ha thats funny. Repped out. !!!!_

_Lacy_


natmoon said:


> Hey lacy looks like your hash making didn't go to well,oh well try again.
> 
> If you want a quick and easy basic hash just partially grind some bone dry buds i.e. not to dust just a bit bashed,2 second blast on the button.
> Get a normal flour sieve and sieve out all of the crappy bits whilst moving it around with a spoon.
> ...


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

LemonHerb said:


> Good luck, I bet you will do fine. But on the bright side if you are making hash with the whole bags and ice thing and then blow up your house you may win the nobel prize for inventing water combustion, replacing oil and saving the world for Al Gore.


LMFAO!! Props to this dude, big props.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Yeah thanks_


Gamberro said:


> LMFAO!! Props to this dude, big props.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah,I know things didn't turn out, sorry... just entertained.. my b.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_No worries. As long as you were entertained. _

_I'm just kidding.  Yeah its pretty funny. _


Gamberro said:


> Yeah,I know things didn't turn out, sorry... just entertained.. my b.


----------



## bongspit (Apr 27, 2008)

*did I understand you...your not growing outdoors this year??*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Yeah!!! _

_Hubby won't let me _






bongspit said:


> *did I understand you...your not growing outdoors this year??*


----------



## bongspit (Apr 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah!!! _
> 
> _Hubby won't let me _


*that sucks...well at least you got your inside fixed up.......*


----------



## Lacy (Apr 27, 2008)

_Yeah _

_And I was worried about cops. _
_Pfft! This sucks. The thing is we are going awa this summer for vacation so its more complicated. I haven't been away before. _


bongspit said:


> *that sucks...well at least you got your inside fixed up.......*


----------



## PuGGz (Apr 28, 2008)

shit yeah i like your styles, taking it to the next level of growing and harvesting i love it!!! Ok there a plenty of different ways to make hash depending on what you want it to turn out like in the end(potency, colour all that stuff) 

Keep us posted on how your going and which method your going with, would love to watch the process from another person


----------



## kayasgarden (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Lacy how are you? Do you grow veggies too or just flowers? I love all of your plants pics and i miss seeing all of your clamatis  The plants you have now are also just as beautiful!!!! What a forest, nice job Lacy. Will you keep growing inside for the summer?


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2008)

PuGGz said:


> shit yeah i like your styles, taking it to the next level of growing and harvesting i love it!!! Ok there a plenty of different ways to make hash depending on what you want it to turn out like in the end(potency, colour all that stuff)
> 
> Keep us posted on how your going and which method your going with, would love to watch the process from another person


_Hey thanks again puggzy dude. I am going to keep this journal going for when I attempt to make some hash again but I have opened another one for my present grow. I will add a link to my signature soon._



kayasgarden said:


> Hey Lacy how are you?_Hiya kaya gurl. I am doing great thanks. And yourself? How are your little chickies doing? Or have they been digested yet? _ Do you grow veggies too or just flowers? _I am going to grow some small veggies on the deck because we are going awa this summer. _I love all of your plants pics and i miss seeing all of your clamatis  _Awww thanks kaya. YES I LOVE my clematis also. They are my favourite flower. I have so many of them coming up now so I am very excited about it.  I have a thread waaaa hoooo spring has sprung that I am going to add all my flower pics to. I have added all my spring flowers so far. _The plants you have now are also just as beautiful!!!! What a forest, nice job Lacy. Will you keep growing inside for the summer?


_Thanks kaya. I am going to put my plants into flowering the 1st of May  but that will be my last grow until ummmmmm........._
_September. I cannot have an outdoor grow this year. Bummer _

_But I am also going awayso it will be fun.  Thanks for stopping by kaya. Always nice reading your threads. _


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

*I ordered my Bubbleator B quick but it has a disclaimer saying that they no longer sell the bags for the intention os separating . I hope this is just to cover their ass and nothig more.  cause I want to make my hash. *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 2, 2008)

I want you to make your hash too


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I ordered my Bubbleator B quick but it has a disclaimer saying that they no longer sell the bags for the intention os separating . I hope this is just to cover their ass and nothig more.  cause I want to make my hash. *


but the bags still come with it, correct?


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_I hope so otherwise it will be unless to me.  _


fdd2blk said:


> but the bags still come with it, correct?


----------



## Lacy (May 2, 2008)

_So come up here and help me make some _
_We can get our hands all gooey togther _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I want you to make your hash too


----------



## mmclean3 (May 2, 2008)

Where do u get those things at? the bags


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _So come up here and help me make some _
> _We can get our hands all gooey togther _


lol, damn lacy, that's hot...I wasn't even thinking like that! lol, honest! But you got my mind right back in the gutter


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_I ordered the entire thing at bubbleator.com_


mmclean3 said:


> Where do u get those things at? the bags





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, damn lacy, that's hot...I wasn't even thinking like that! lol, honest! But you got my mind right back in the gutter


_Well its good to know I have that effect on you _


----------



## tckfui (May 3, 2008)

I dont get it... will there be fondue or somthing? thats the only time I get sticky hands


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

no, there will be loads of hash


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Hi ya tcki. Hows your smoke holding out dude? You had a lot of mason jars full _

_Now tcki dear. Don't go paying naive with us . I KNOW YOU know better_


tckfui said:


> I dont get it... will there be fondue or somthing? thats the only time I get sticky hands


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Loads of hash and we would have so much fun and then we would go oput on my bike for a ride with our special gear on _

_Oh my GAWD wikid. Can you imagine the glares we would get. We'd cause traffic accidents.  Remember my bike is the kind that has the bums up higher It would be quite the sight. _

_Damn you woman. You always get me in trouble when I am here. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> no, there will be loads of hash


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Loads of hash and we would have so much fun and then we would go oput on my bike for a ride with our special gear on _
> 
> _Oh my GAWD wikid. Can you imagine the glares we would get. We'd cause traffic accidents.  Remember my bike is the kind that has the bums up higher It would be quite the sight. _
> 
> _Damn you woman. You always get me in trouble when I am here. _


lol, hell yeah, and I'm serious about pretending I don't speak English. Let everyone think I'm just some sex slave you bought off the human trafficing market. 

lmao, I almost wish I were asian so I could just go around saying, "Me love you long time. I do anyting you wan"


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Umm. anything huh?_
_Ok I am copying this post for blackmail. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, hell yeah, and I'm serious about pretending I don't speak English. Let everyone think I'm just some sex slave you bought off the human trafficing market.
> 
> lmao, I almost wish I were asian so I could just go around saying, "Me love you long time. I do anyting you wan"


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_ok so this year I can't have any outdoor plants because we are going away. Fair enough. NOW we just got our first hydro bill and he is freakin'.  _
_He made me call up the hydrponics shop where I purchased the light and ask the guy if having a 1000 watt light is going to draw attention from Ontario Hydro. _
_So I did.  and buddy laughed at me....naturally. _

_He just came back from town and said he half expected the cops to be sitting in our driveway. _

_MY MAN is driving is MAD I tell you.  He was even going to call up Ontario hydro  and I asked him why  and he said he doesn't know but wanted to see if they would say anything. _

_OMG! and I thought I was supposed to be the paranoid one. I never tell anyone and have never been in trouble with the cops. I don't know what his problem is but it really is starting to annoy me. _


----------



## mmclean3 (May 3, 2008)

wow shitty! Tell him to smoke a j and relax


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_He doesn't smoke.  BUT he NEEDS too _


mmclean3 said:


> wow shitty! Tell him to smoke a j and relax


----------



## mmclean3 (May 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _He doesn't smoke.  BUT he NEEDS too _


oOooOOoOOhhh... its all starting to make sense.. A nonsmoker of course is gonna be paranoid about being around n dealing wit/growing .. and i kno it sucks !! Ugh it must suck!! Lmfao he wont even try a hit for his woman?  lmfao I hope he gets ok with it  Make him some cookies one day ;P or brownies


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_yeah it does suck. _
_Been with him 18 years and he has toked 3 times . Each time he got SUPER paranoid and thought time wasn't ticking away.  seriously f*cked up over a few tokes.  I don't get it either but then again booze has the same affect on me too. _
_Maybe I should sneak him some brownies. _


mmclean3 said:


> oOooOOoOOhhh... its all starting to make sense.. A nonsmoker of course is gonna be paranoid about being around n dealing wit/growing .. and i kno it sucks !! Ugh it must suck!! Lmfao he wont even try a hit for his woman?  lmfao I hope he gets ok with it  Make him some cookies one day ;P or brownies


----------



## bongspit (May 3, 2008)

*you need to make him some brownies...you know...special brownies...*


----------



## mmclean3 (May 3, 2008)

usually alot of people smoke too much when they dont smoke enuff ya kno? Thats why they get paranoid cause they smoked too much. Try him off on something real small or not too potent lol that way he can like teh effect


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Nah. I think I am going to pass. my man is scary enough without being messed up. _


mmclean3 said:


> usually alot of people smoke too much when they dont smoke enuff ya kno? Thats why they get paranoid cause they smoked too much. Try him off on something real small or not too potent lol that way he can like teh effect


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Yeah but how long to I gotta keep stuffing his face with brownies. _
_I'm just not putting up with this shit any more. I am keeping the damned light and thats it. _


bongspit said:


> *you need to make him some brownies...you know...special brownies...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

lol, lay down the law lacy


----------



## bongspit (May 3, 2008)

*hell yeah...what wiki said...*


----------



## Lacy (May 3, 2008)

_Its ok I have him calmed down for now. _
_So he likes his food made and clothes cleaned huh? _
_I am not parting with my light. I LOVE my light and so do my plants.  I honestly think they over estimated our bill but on this next bill it will probably be adjusted because they only predict it. _


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, lay down the law lacy





bongspit said:


> *hell yeah...what wiki said...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 3, 2008)

That's my girl! lol, I was gonna say, I KNOW Lacy has ways to pursuade her man. lol, although I have to admit I'm surprised she's doing it by cooking and cleaning. The Lacy I know and lust after would usually find a more interesting way....


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_yeah...not with this man.  I have to be extremely resourceful with this guy. And I thought charm and good looks worked for just about everything_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's my girl! lol, I was gonna say, I KNOW Lacy has ways to pursuade her man. lol, although I have to admit I'm surprised she's doing it by cooking and cleaning. The Lacy I know and lust after would usually find a more interesting way....


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

*OMG wikid gurl. I am so damn sick right now. I can't hold anything down. This really sucks. *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

lol, yeah, i've been with guys who can't be pursuaded very easily, or sometimes not at all, depending on the subject. I like it though, I mean, if I can always get my way, where's the fun in that?


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, yeah, i've been with guys who can't be pursuaded very easily, or sometimes not at all, depending on the subject. I like it though, I mean, if I can always get my way, where's the fun in that?


_Yes but this unfortunately isn't fun at all. _
_We are like polar opposites if you know what I mean. _


----------



## mmclean3 (May 4, 2008)

Teh saying is famous for a reason.. Opposites attract  Sometimes its hard, but it all comes down to how you feel when ya'll are around each other . If you feel that certain way and you kno what teh way i'm talking about, then its all good


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, Lacy, he's your opposite, so doesn't he 'complete you'? lol


----------



## Lacy (May 4, 2008)

_noooooooooooooooo!!!!_
_actually that's not really fair_
_he's my best friend and is always there for me_
_he takes care of me and does the best he can_
_yes opposites attract BUT there are some things that shouldn't be opposites for a good relationship to work_


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Yeah, Lacy, he's your opposite, so doesn't he 'complete you'? lol


----------



## mmclean3 (May 4, 2008)

aw. I'm sorry :'(


----------



## Lacy (Jul 3, 2008)

*........................................................................*


----------

